# ELBA // Best of Trails



## gimoya (16. Oktober 2015)

*ELBA // SINGLETRAILS

..nach 4 Jahren Elba Urlaub *und unendlichem Fahrspaß aber auch vielen unnötigen Strapazen in der Macchia (jeder der hier auf eigene Faust unterwegs war, kann ein Lied davon singen) habe ich nun ein "Best of" erstellt. Wenn's interessiert, kann gerne ein Sammlung dieser Trails bekommen - einfach anklopfen (--> Update!)

*UPDATE:*
Habe kürzlich den Elba-Führer von Burkhard Dahl gefunden - dieser deckt sich nahezu vollständig mit meiner Track-Sammlung. Weil zudem das Buch und die Routen-Beschreibungen tip-top ausgearbeitet ist, möchte ich Interessiert auf diese Quelle verweisen:
http://www.delius-klasing.de/buecher/Mountainbiken+auf+Elba.203209.html

*UPDATE Sept. 2016:*
Super, dass sich hier ein Thread mit vielen Beiträgen entwickelt! Danke für den Input @vitaminc @arise u.a.!

*An alle die neu dazu stoßen: Kauft das Dahl Buch, es lohnt sich!*

Nett übersichtliche *Wanderwege auf Luftaufnahmen* aus der Vogelperspektive: http://www.siriobluevision.it/2014/campoelba/

Ride on!


----------



## katoom (26. November 2015)

da klopfe ich doch mal...;-)

bin sehr interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (26. November 2015)

Hi gimoya,

ich war im Sep. das erste mal da zum biken.
Kannst ja gerne mal auf meiner Homepage vorbei schauen.
Vielleicht kennst du ja die ein oder andere Tour.

Da ich nicht das letzte mal auf Elba zum biken war, bin ich sehr an deinen Tracks interessiert.
Auf meiner Homepage, ist eine E-Mail Adresse.
Wenn (wir) ich sie wo runterladen kann (können), dann bitte ich dich, die Adresse mitzuteilen.
Wenn nicht, dann würde ich dich bitten, mir die Tracks an meine E-Mail Adresse zu schicken.

Vielen vielen Dank


www.trailbomber.de

gruss


----------



## Trailrider79 (30. November 2015)

Da melde ich doch auch starkes Interesse an! Soll ich eine PN mit Email schicken, oder wie würdest du den Zugang zum heiligen Gral ermöglichen?

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## CubeBiker4ever (1. Februar 2016)

Kann ich diese Liste auch bitte haben.


----------



## gimoya (1. Februar 2016)

Hallo @CubeBiker4ever , bitte check das Update!


----------



## detenduro (18. März 2016)

@gimoya
klopf ich auch mal an* *
im Mai soll es das erste Mal dort hin* *


----------



## gimoya (21. März 2016)

Hallo! Bitte check das update und den Link - auf der Seite findest du auch alle tracks aus dem Führer! LG


----------



## detenduro (21. März 2016)

ok, dachte, du hast noch n paar andere


----------



## PitchPro10 (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, und danke für die Tipps. Bin gerade auf Elba, wenn jemand auch da ist und in den nächsten Tagen Lust auf eine Enduro Tour hat? danke Gimoya furndie Tipps, decken sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Kurze Frage aber zu Trail 7, Mte Perrone zum Masso alla Quata. der ist in der Supertrailmap Schwarz, geht bei Dir aber bergauf vom Perrone. kann man den auch umgekehrt fahren? bergauf fahrbar oder tragen? kenne mittlerweile unterhalb von deinem Teil Ca beim Torre San Giovanni noch ein paar sehr gute Trails und auch gebaute Lines, die bei Dir nur Asphalt sind. interessiert? Gruss von der Insel, Pitch


----------



## gimoya (11. Mai 2016)

@PitchPro10 sehr geil, dich da direkt vorort zu haben! Bin leider erst im Spät-Sommer da.. Ich denke du meinst die Querung rüber zu Masso alla Quata, und von dort geht's erst runter. Kenne den nur aus Beschreibungen - und da heißt's: zum Teil fahrbar, zum Teil schieben.. Die Varianten unten musst Du mir sagen - das interessiert total, bin im Spätsommer genau dort am Start! Zur Supertrail Map, falls Du nicht die neuste Auflage hast (2016 glaub ich) dann würde ich auf die Karte nicht viel geben - mir ist die extrem lückenhaft und ungenau vorgekommen! LG Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchPro10 (12. Mai 2016)

@gimoya, gern. sende Dir die Tracks nach dem Urlaub als PN. ja genau, bin seit Jahren auch tw mit locals unterwegs, die superttail map ist in der Tat lückenhaft, echt gute Teile fehlen, oder trails existieren nicht mehr. bis die Tage, melde mich


----------



## detenduro (13. Mai 2016)

Bin auch Grad hier und heute will ich da hoch.
starte um 10 h und dann über san Piero di Campo die Straße hoch
Bin selten online da Urlaub 
Daher erst jetzt gesehen
Also wenn es passt würde ich gern zusammen ne Runde da oben drehen. 

Bin in Seccheto unter gekommen und bin nächste Woche noch da. Vllt klappt es da noch mit ner Runde


----------



## PitchPro10 (13. Mai 2016)

@detenduro, passt perfekt, verlade gerade mein bike. könnte um 10.15 in LaPila/Marina di Campo sein. Ok? da mein PN nicht geht, hier meine Nummer für SMS: +41795004577.


----------



## gerobiker (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo gimoya,

Hätte auch Interesse an Deiner Liste. Bin zur Zeit das 6. Mal auf Elba zum Biken. Happy Trails
Gerobiker


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. Mai 2016)

ja, würde gerne meine eigenen "erfahrungen" mit der Liste abgleichen, werde nächstes Frühjahr sicher wieder auf trailkundschaft auf elba unterwegs sein.

Grüße Micha.


----------



## vitaminc (16. Mai 2016)

ebenfalls Interesse, vermutlich Mitte/Ende Juni dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abannebe (2. Juni 2016)

Darf ich die Liste auch bekommen, wir fahren in 2 Wochen
Grüße Anne


----------



## albonafan (8. Juni 2016)

Ich war über Pfingsten auf Elba.
Angefangen hab ich mit der großen Runde km Capoliveri Bike Park - hatte mir allerdings  mehr davon versprochen. Maximal S1 Trails.
Hab dann über strava interessante Trails gefunden, das kann ich nur empfehlen.
Bin an einem Tag einfach auch die Wanderwege abgefahren, tlw mit bisschen tragen aber war sehr spaßig...


----------



## vitaminc (24. Juni 2016)

Waren für 12 Übernachtungen auf Elba und habe das Buch von Burkhard Dahl dabei gehabt. Hier bisschen Feedback.

Sind/bin die Touren 3,6,8,10,11,13,15 und 19 gefahren. Tour 20 teilweise gewandert, mal ausnahmsweise das Bike daheim gelassen da wir zum Monte Capanne hoch sind, und die ersten 250-300hömes meines Erachtens nahezu unfahrbar sind, evtl. gibt es paar Freaks die diese Granitwüste im Trial-Mode runterstolpern.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Insel nix für Bike-Anfänger, außer man bleibt bei Capoliveri oder eiert viel auf Pisten und Asphalt rum. Die meisten Wanderwege im Zentral, Norden und Westen sind oft S2 und mehr..
Vermutlich deswegen haben wir die meisten Mountainbiker bei Capoliveri gesehen und in den restlichen Gebieten überhaupt niemanden, bis auf die E-Bikes und paar Mountainbikes auf den Straßen. Ah doch bei Tour 13 den Sentiero 47, als ich da mein Bike hochgeschoben habe sind mir paar Italiener entgegenkommen, die Ihre Bikes den schönen Karrenweg runtergeschoben haben 

Bei Tour 8 führt der Weg eigentlich durch die Casa Pellegrini, angeblich steckt da ein Schlüssel, wir hatten das Buch nicht dabei, wurden aber freundlich auf Italienisch mittels Videoüberwachung darauf hingewiesen dass es Privatgelände ist und wir keinen Zutritt haben. Hier am Besten Forstpiste zurück und auf die Küstenstraße runter oder sich die Runde komplett sparen. 

Bei Tour 11 geht der Sentiero 66 von Santa Lucia runter, der ist leider heftig zugewachsen gewesen, viel Unterholz, meistens zu dicht und in schlechtem Zustand so dass man viel runterlaufen muss  - besser wieder den Trail zum Colle Carene runter.

Bei Tour 15, der Sentiero 34 von Caprile di Tozza al Protana runter zum Querweg Sentiero 35, also laut Buch ist der S3-S4. Bin den komplett runtergelaufen, keine Ahnung ob ich paar Dinger hätte fahren können, hab nur mein Stahlross-Hardtail dabei gehabt, aber generell in vielen Teilen mehr S4 als S3, ist hier jemand das Ding komplett runtergestolpert?

Trails auf Tour 19 und 13 waren Bombe, waren mir vom Schwierigkeitsgrad für Urlaub und mein Hardtail genau richtig.
Denke Tour 20 hätte mir auch viel Spaß gemacht, aber zu wenig Zeit gehabt und musste die meisten Touren mit Frau fahren für die das zuviel des Guten gewesen wäre.

Ansonsten habe ich auch ne halbe Tankfüllung mit dem Auto dort verfahren, glaubt man garnicht wenn man sich die Größe der Insel betrachtet, aber auf Elba gibts halt nix Flaches 

Absolute Traum-Insel, wir hatten keinen einzigen Regentag, so gut wie keine Wolken, immer Sonne pur und angenehmer Wind.


----------



## arise (24. Juni 2016)

35...da hebe ich die Hand...aber nicht am stück...Stückchen für Stückchen......Elbas westen ist schon sehr verblockt und generell sind leider sehr viele trails zugewachsen. Die Umrundung des capane ist nachwievor die Königsetape...leider sind die verschieden schlussabfahrten nur über die Umrundung anfahrbar.


----------



## vitaminc (25. Juni 2016)

arise schrieb:


> 35...da hebe ich die Hand...aber nicht am stück...Stückchen für Stückchen......Elbas westen ist schon sehr verblockt und generell sind leider sehr viele trails zugewachsen. Die Umrundung des capane ist nachwievor die Königsetape...leider sind die verschieden schlussabfahrten nur über die Umrundung anfahrbar.



es ist nicht der Sentiero 35, sondern der 34er an der Pietra Murata und Caprile di Tozza al Protano vorbei, etwas später rechts in Richtung Süden, der obere Teil, soweit ich mich erinnern kann Meterhohe Stufen, heftig ausgewaschen, vermutlich ca. 50-100 Tiefenmeter, ab dann fahrbar bis zur Mulino Moncione, zwischendrin wären paar Stellen gewesen die ich vielleicht auch mal hätte probieren können, aber da hätte ich mehr Zeit zum Spielen gebraucht und vielleicht besser das Fully von daheim  - wobei es meistens nicht am Rad liegt, sondern an mir. Der 35er weiter unten ist superflowig im Vergleich.

Unten der Sentiero 33 von Sentiero 17 kommend war echt nett, hatte auch die eine oder andere Schlüsselstelle.

Wir haben übrigens in Marina Di Campo gewohnt, fand ich optimal als Startpunkt.

Wenn die lange Autofahrt nicht wäre, würde ich sicher öfters hinfahren...


----------



## albonafan (25. Juni 2016)

Eure Schilderungen hören sich klasse an.
Könntet Ihr vielleicht ein paar Bilder der Tourbeschreibungen einstellen? Dann könnte ich leichter folgen


----------



## McNulty (25. Juni 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Hier bisschen Feedback.


Super, danke dann weiss man schon mal besser was einen erwartet


----------



## arise (25. Juni 2016)

Am besten die Kompass karte kaufen...da sind alle trails mit nummern versehen...Finde die Kompass Serie suboptimal aber für Elba wars ganz gut brauchbar. Problem fand ich auf Elba, das wenn es mal nicht verblockt und steinig war ,die Wildschweine oft die flow Anteile sehr in Mitleidenschaft genommen haben.


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juni 2016)

Ich kann das Buch von Burkhard Dahl empfehlen, sind gute Touren beschrieben, man lernt auf diese Weise auch gut die Insel kennen da man immer wieder auf schöne Aussichtspunkte kommt. Wünschenswert wären natürlich Updates, bestenfalls sogar in einem einzigen Thread, da sich Bedingungen und Wege über die Monate/Jahre durchaus ändern können. Beispiel: Slowenien-Fred, als Basis das Buch und ansonsten einfach dem Thread treu bleiben, dann ist man immer einigermaßen Up-To-Date.

Ich fand das mit den Wildschwein-Löchern nicht ganz so schlimm. Bin den Trail runter von Masso alla Quata (geile Aussicht), hat es auch kleinere Sprünge und war richtig flowig. Hier & da war natürlich aufgewühlt und man, aber that's Nature.

Ansonsten in der Komoot und HikeBike-Karte sind auch viele Wegbezeichnungen drin, zusammen mit der SigmaCycle und 4UMaps hat man dann mit STS ein recht gutes Bild. Ich lasse mir das über das Programm QMap im Transparenz-Mode (übereinander) anzeigen. 

Ich vermute die Kompass-Karte wird ALLE Wege drin haben?

@arise
Kannst Du mal nachsehen wie der Trail/Weg vom Monte Tambone (Nähe Antennen) in westliche Richtung Marina di Campo auf die Schotterpiste Via Di Segagnana in der Kompaß-Karte bezeichnet ist? 
Ist auch ein guter Trail, in meinen Karten hat der Weg jedoch keine Bezeichnung.


----------



## arise (26. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich die nicht schon entsorgt habe...wurde in nem Regenschauer nass und sah richtig gebraucht aus...ich schau mal morgen...auf der supertrailmap ist der trail als supertrail eingetragen...und das ist er auch..generell kann man den Tambone sehr gut einbauen wenn man vorhat die Napoleon trails zu fahren. glaub im Stunzis bericht hab ich mal die Nummer reingeschrieben als er Infos für Elba brauchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. September 2016)

Hi
wie sieht das Mitte Oktober wettertechnisch mit biken auf Elba aus ?
Eventuell geht der Familienurlaub auf die Insel und so für 2-4 Touren sollte es mir möglich sein mich abzuseilen.

Gruß Björn


----------



## gimoya (16. September 2016)

PitchPro10 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, und danke für die Tipps. Bin gerade auf Elba, wenn jemand auch da ist und in den nächsten Tagen Lust auf eine Enduro Tour hat? danke Gimoya furndie Tipps, decken sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Kurze Frage aber zu Trail 7, Mte Perrone zum Masso alla Quata. der ist in der Supertrailmap Schwarz, geht bei Dir aber bergauf vom Perrone. kann man den auch umgekehrt fahren? bergauf fahrbar oder tragen? kenne mittlerweile unterhalb von deinem Teil Ca beim Torre San Giovanni noch ein paar sehr gute Trails und auch gebaute Lines, die bei Dir nur Asphalt sind. interessiert? Gruss von der Insel, Pitch



War heuer wieder da und hab das getestet: Die Querung ist in jedem Fall vom Mt. Perone aus zu machen und als "Zustieg" zum trailhead am Masso alla Quata anzusehen! In diese Richtung ist es z.T. fahrbar.. Andere Richtung macht eigentlich überhaupt keinen Sinn.. Der Weg führt dann nach der Querung, am Rücken hinunter bis zum Masso Alla Quata Aussichtpunkt und dann von dort NO-seitig hinunter. Dieser Teil im Hang bis zur 1. Forstweg-Querung ist nicht so toll - aber dann nur ein paar Meter auf dem 1. Forstweg, leicht nach oben (rechts, südwärts) und unscheinbar in den nächsten Trail-Abschnitt: Genialer Flowtrail, mit gebauten Steilkurven, Sprüngen, etc. - TOP!! Am nächsten Forstweg wieder aufwärts nach rechts - von hier viele Möglichkeiten, am geilsten Nr. 7 nach San Piero - dieser Weg ist GENIAL!! Check: https://www.instagram.com/p/BJlOmPZAQFE


----------



## gimoya (16. September 2016)

@vitaminc: Du meinst die Hügelrippe vom MtTambone aus? Die hat in meiner kompass.de karte auch keine Nr...

@arise & @vitaminc, wie ist die T15 Abfahrt über die Hügelrippe vom MtTambone aus? Wäre das nicht in genau die andere Richtung, hier rauf und Nr. 47 runter auch gut? ..ich habe den einmal hochgeschoben - grT n. fahrbar! - und dachte der wäre runter lustig!



vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich kann das Buch von Burkhard Dahl empfehlen, sind gute Touren beschrieben, man lernt...
> 
> @arise
> Kannst Du mal nachsehen wie der Trail/Weg vom Monte Tambone (Nähe Antennen) in westliche Richtung Marina di Campo auf die Schotterpiste Via Di Segagnana in der Kompaß-Karte bezeichnet ist?
> Ist auch ein guter Trail, in meinen Karten hat der Weg jedoch keine Bezeichnung.


----------



## vitaminc (16. September 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Hi
> wie sieht das Mitte Oktober wettertechnisch mit biken auf Elba aus ?
> Eventuell geht der Familienurlaub auf die Insel und so für 2-4 Touren sollte es mir möglich sein mich abzuseilen.
> 
> Gruß Björn



auch wenn etwas mehr Regen als zu den Monaten bevor ist es bestimmt ne schöne Zeit. Wenn ich nochmal auf Elba gehen würde dann sicher auch September/Oktober.


----------



## vitaminc (16. September 2016)

gimoya schrieb:


> @vitaminc: Du meinst die Hügelrippe vom MtTambone aus? Die hat in meiner kompass.de karte auch keine Nr...
> 
> @arise & @vitaminc, wie ist die T15 Abfahrt über die Hügelrippe vom MtTambone aus? Wäre das nicht in genau die andere Richtung, hier rauf und Nr. 47 runter auch gut? ..ich habe den einmal hochgeschoben - grT n. fahrbar! - und dachte der wäre runter lustig!



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann sind die Trails vom Mt. Tambone runter allesamt gut fahrbar (S2). Hab leider gerade das Buch und das Kartenmaterial nicht zur Hand. Wer es heftiger brauch der hat im Wilden Westen ausreichend Potential.


----------



## gimoya (16. September 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> auch wenn etwas mehr Regen als zu den Monaten bevor ist es bestimmt ne schöne Zeit. Wenn ich nochmal auf Elba gehen würde dann sicher auch September/Oktober.





 
https://www.klimatabelle.info/europa/italien/elba


----------



## vitaminc (16. September 2016)

gimoya schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 529288
> https://www.klimatabelle.info/europa/italien/elba



sieht doch gut aus.
Mitte/Ende September wäre vermutlich die beste Zeit, aber man kann mit dem Wetter IMMER Pech/Glück haben.
Juli/August würde ich meiden, zuviele Italiener und mir wäre es stellenweise zu heiß.
Wir waren im Juni, war traumhaft vom Wetter, kaum was zu los. Ist halt die perfekte Option bevor die Sommerferien los gehen.


----------



## gimoya (16. September 2016)

PitchPro10 schrieb:


> ...kenne mittlerweile unterhalb von deinem Teil Ca beim Torre San Giovanni noch ein paar sehr gute Trails und auch gebaute Lines, die bei Dir nur Asphalt sind. interessiert? Gruss von der Insel, Pitch



@PitchPro10 War heuer wieder dort! EXtrem Geil! Masso Alla Quata, Flow Trail und dann 7 nach S.Piero und weiter nach Marina Di Campo!! >> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJlOmPZAQFE

Frage:
1. vom Perone die Querung bis Pieve San Giovanni (das alte Kloster, nicht der Turm!) ?
2. Kennst Du auch den 7a, direkt von Pieve San Giovanni aus??


----------



## albonafan (16. September 2016)

Habt ihr was getrackt? Ich kenn bisher nur die "rechte" Seite - die Trails um cima del Monte. Die kann ich empfehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimoya (17. September 2016)

albonafan schrieb:


> Habt ihr was getrackt? Ich kenn bisher nur die "rechte" Seite - die Trails um cima del Monte. Die kann ich empfehlen...


Hi! Schau ins Update im ersten Eintrag des Thread! 20+ Tracks stehen uns zu Verfügung


----------



## pfs2222 (18. September 2016)

Ich war die ersten zwei Septemberwochen auf Elba, genauer gesagt in Scaglieri / Biodola. Im Vorfeld habe ich mir das Buch von Burkhard Dahl gekauft und mich gefreut, dass dort ein paar Touren um meine Basis herum beschrieben sind. Ich bin aber kaum ganze Touren gefahren, eher Varianten, um die besten Abfahrten zu bekommen. Da war ich aber mit meinem 29er HT / 100mm oft nicht optimal ausgerüstet. Ein paar Kommentare zu  beschriebenen Touren/Abschnitten habe ich aber mitgebracht.

T10 (Literno-Napoleon Trails) : Sehr schöne Tour, entspricht weitestgehend der Beschreibung. 

T12 (Golfo Procchio _ San Martino) : 
- Der Steg bei T12-03 ist in der Hauptsaison nur früh morgens empfehlenswert, sonst viele Badegäste.
- Die Strecke zwischen T12-07 und -09 ist nur zum Teil fahrbar, viele Schiebestrecken. 
- Der Weg zwischen T12-13 und -14 ist komplett versperrt. 
- Der Weg GTE44 ab T12-29 ist sicher kein Spaß für HT Fahrer, die Variante 1 dagegen schon

T14 (Due Mari) bin ich nur abschnittsweise gefahren (ca -09 bis -36)
- die Umrundung oben am Cap Enfola war für mich nicht durchgehend fahrbar. Ab Picknickplatz ca 2/3 fahrbar, Rest Schiebestrecke bis Rückkehr zum Picknickplatz
- die Straße von -13 nach -14 ist stark befahren und taugt nur als Zubringer
- es gibt einen schwierigen aber größtenteils fahrenbaren Trail von -13 Richtung Meer und Biodola, und einen weiteren, leichteren weiter unten, gut geeignet um auf T12 zu stoßen.

Die besten Trail Abschnitte, die ich gefahren bin waren T14-12 bis -13, T14-16 bis -18, T14-24 bis -26, T10-07 bis -09 und T10-13 bis Ende.


----------



## albonafan (19. September 2016)

gimoya schrieb:


> Hi! Schau ins Update im ersten Eintrag des Thread! 20+ Tracks stehen uns zu Verfügung



Habs jetzt auch kapiert 
Danke. Muss das nächstes Jahr unbedingt nachfahren.


----------



## gimoya (22. September 2016)

UPDATE: Hier das 2016 update der Routen in einer Webmap - http://tiroltrailwebmap.lima-city.de/elbaweb/elba.html


----------



## Burkhard (11. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
zum Elba Bike-Guide gibt's aktuelle Infos und Touren-Updates.
Daneben wird die Supertrail Map Elba zur Zeit überarbeitet und in der 2. Auflage sehr viel mehr Trails enthalten!
Ich pflege weiter meine (geheime ) GPS Trailkarte, die alle mir bekannten und selbst probierten MTB-Trails fasst.
Auf der Insel werden immer neue Wege von den einheimischen Bikern freigeschnitten und gepflegt, Elba rockt und bietet die höchste mir bekannte Traildichte  .

VG Burkhard


----------



## McNulty (11. Oktober 2016)

Hey Burkhard,
super Service...
Auch wenn ich mich als Weichei out: Bei der Tour T13 Monte Tambone – Tre Golfi ging im ersten Trail Uphill eher weniger (ziemlich tiefe ausgewaschene Rinne)...halbes Stünderl schiebt man da schon.
(und ich D... hab beim nach GPS-Fahren Hin-und Rückweg verwechselt....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (11. Oktober 2016)

> Elba rockt und bietet die höchste mir bekannte Traildichte  .



Das ist mir schon 2009 aufgefallen, wie auf einem so kleinen Eiland derart viele und schöne Trails sein können ist schon erstaunlich.


----------



## vitaminc (11. Oktober 2016)

McNulty schrieb:


> Hey Burkhard,
> super Service...
> Auch wenn ich mich als Weichei out: Bei der Tour T13 Monte Tambone – Tre Golfi ging im ersten Trail Uphill eher weniger (ziemlich tiefe ausgewaschene Rinne)...halbes Stünderl schiebt man da schon.
> (und ich D... hab beim nach GPS-Fahren Hin-und Rückweg verwechselt....)



ich hab da stellenweise auch geschoben weil mir die Sonne aufn Kopf gebrezelt hatte wie Sau, außerdem warum Körner beim Uphill verblasen wenn man gemütlich schieben & tragen kann, bei dem man kaum langsamer ist


----------



## Burkhard (11. Oktober 2016)

McNulty schrieb:


> ...
> (und ich D... hab beim nach GPS-Fahren Hin-und Rückweg verwechselt....)


Klasse, da hattest Du ja noch mehr Trailanteil  



McNulty schrieb:


> ...
> Auch wenn ich mich als Weichei out: Bei der Tour T13 Monte Tambone – Tre Golfi ging im ersten Trail Uphill eher weniger (ziemlich tiefe ausgewaschene Rinne)...halbes Stünderl schiebt man da schon.


Wie schon in meinem Kommentar zur Rezension auf Amazon vor 1 Jahr geschrieben, hat das Regenwasser die Via Monte Tambone bei der ersten westseitigen Auffahrt nach unten weiter tief ausgewaschen (ab ca. km 2,83 115m Höhe) und verlängert die Schiebestrecke um 370m / 45Hm. Hier fahren nur Harteier 





Da regt man sich in den heimischen Alpen über das bisserl Erosion durch die Biker auf, 
hier ist die komplette Straße bis zu 3 m tief ausgespült ... nennt man falsche Entwässerung!


----------



## gimoya (12. Oktober 2016)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Hi,
> zum Elba Bike-Guide gibt's aktuelle Infos und Touren-Updates.
> Daneben wird die Supertrail Map Elba zur Zeit überarbeitet und in der 2. Auflage sehr viel mehr Trails enthalten!
> Ich pflege weiter...
> VG Burkhard



Hallo Burkhard!

Danke für die Infos! ..super dass Du Dich als absoluter Elba-Spezialist hier einschaltest!
Apropos: Auf diesem - YouTube-Kanal - findet ihr einen kleinen netten 2016er Film (demnächst 2-3) zu den Trails auf Elba










Ride on,
Kay


----------



## transalbi (21. November 2016)

Hier die Informationen über die Touren auf Elba, strukturiert nach 3 Bereichen.
1. Elba-Umrundung für MTB
2. Elba-Kammquerung
3. einzelne Touren von verschiedenen Standorten aus (fast immer am Strand, eher kurze als lange Touren für familienfreundlichen Urlaub)

http://www.gps-bikeguide.com/elba
http://www.gps-bikeguide.com/elba


----------



## transalbi (31. März 2017)

Update. Elba Buch ist nun fertig:





Mehr Info hier:
http://www.gps-bikeguide.com/elba


----------



## Backwoods (31. März 2017)

Hallo,

wir sind Ende August/Anfang September 2 Wochen mit der Family auf Elba.
Ist zu der Zeit vielleicht noch jemand aus dem Forum dort (zwecks treffen und Biken)?

Das Buch werde ich dann mal bestellen und vermutlich die Supertrailmap auch.


----------



## gimoya (1. April 2017)

transalbi schrieb:


> Update. Elba Buch ist nun fertig...



Hi Albrecht!

Spannend was da alles passiert momentan! Noch ein Führer! Top, das Revier entwickelt sich langsam echt zu einem Hit!

LG Gimoya


----------



## roli888 (4. April 2017)

Bin von 9. Juli bis 26. Juli auf Elba auch mit Familie stationiert in Lacona (schon zum 6. mal )

Falls wer Lust hat und dort ist, fahre sonst immer alleine


----------



## Backwoods (6. April 2017)

Nach Lacona kommen wir auch, aber erst 4 Wochen später.

Wo seit ihr genau? Tallinucci, Pineta oder Stella Mare? 
Wir wollten eigentlich auf den Pineta, haben aber nur noch auf dem Stella Mare was bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roli888 (7. April 2017)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Nach Lacona kommen wir auch, aber erst 4 Wochen später.
> 
> Wo seit ihr genau? Tallinucci, Pineta oder Stella Mare?
> Wir wollten eigentlich auf den Pineta, haben aber nur noch auf dem Stella Mare was bekommen.



Wir sind am westlichsten Ende von Lacona am Camping Laconella


----------



## roli888 (7. April 2017)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind Ende August/Anfang September 2 Wochen mit der Family auf Elba.
> Ist zu der Zeit vielleicht noch jemand aus dem Forum dort (zwecks treffen und Biken)?
> ...



Die Supertrailmap kannst vergessen, vom Maßstab und auch von den Routen. Kompass Karte kaufen und selbst viel entdecken und probieren.
Das Buch ist auch super von Burkhart, es gibt aber auch sehr viele kleine kurze lässige Trails die nicht eingezeichnet und verzeichnet sind.


----------



## LaStoKS (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
bin im Zeitraum 22.05. - 03.06.2017 auf Elba. Ist in diesem Zeitraum zufällig noch jemand von euch auf der Insel mit dem man mal eine Runde biken kann?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Burkhard (4. Mai 2017)

Wir vielleicht, Zeitraum Ende Mai, genau noch offen ...


----------



## zuberstar (17. Mai 2017)

@roli888 
Ich bin ab Juli ebenfalls mit family auf der Insel - allerdings erstmalig und in Capoliveri. Falls es passt, würde ich gerne mal eine Runde mit einem "local" dort drehen.


----------



## roli888 (17. Mai 2017)

zuberstar schrieb:


> @roli888
> Ich bin ab Juli ebenfalls mit family auf der Insel - allerdings erstmalig und in Capoliveri. Falls es passt, würde ich gerne mal eine Runde mit einem "local" dort drehen.


Wir kommen am 9. dort an, also erst am 10. Einsatzbereit zum fahren. Capoliveri war ich nur einmal wäre aber gern nochmal dabei es weiter zu erkunden. Die Anstiege sind sehr steil und wegen der Hitze nicht zu unterschätzen aber es gibt viele Trails dort, meist aber S1.
Richtung Rio nell'Elba gibt's ein paar gute Abfahrten. Ich nehm das Navi eh mit und dann findet sich immer was.
Kann dir per PM auch meine Telefonnummer schicken, ab Juni geht ja Roaming in der EU kostenlos (Whats app).


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

schaut mal auf meiner Homepage.
Vielleicht ist ja da eine Tour dabei.
Wir haben damals auch in Capoliveri gewohnt.

Gruss


----------



## Tschossen (5. Juni 2017)

roli888 schrieb:


> Wir sind am westlichsten Ende von Lacona am Camping Laconella


Ich bin vom 10.- 16.6. auf dem gleichen Campingplatz. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich ein eigenes bike mitnehme. Aber zum Singletrailfahren hätte ich schon Lust.


----------



## Tschossen (5. Juni 2017)

roli888 schrieb:


> Wir sind am westlichsten Ende von Lacona am Camping Laconella


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaStoKS (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal meinen Elba-Trip grob zusammengefasst. Es beinhaltet die Touren die ich gefahren bin, einige Campingplätze und ein paar Bilder.
Vielleicht ist ja für den einen oder anderen eine interessante Information dabei. 

blog.stormy.eu

Schönen Gruß

Lars


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juni 2017)

LaStoKS schrieb:


> ich habe mal meinen Elba-Trip grob zusammengefasst. Es beinhaltet die Touren die ich gefahren bin, einige Campingplätze und ein paar Bilder.
> Vielleicht ist ja für den einen oder anderen eine interessante Information dabei.



Super Bericht 

Traumhafte kleine Insel, sehr gutes Wegenetz, Schwierigkeitsgrad besonders im Westen echt Top, da kann man nur hoffen dass die Masse weiterhin nach Finale Ligure fährt


----------



## albonafan (7. Juni 2017)

Danke für den tollen Bericht.
Cima Monte hab ich die gleichen Bilder letztes Jahr gemacht [emoji3].
Ich finde die Insel super schön und auch die Trails sind klasse, aber Finale ist schon nochmal ne andere Nummer.
Andererseits ist es mit der Familie in Finale nicht so schön.
Wie immer muss man halt einen Kompromiss machen.


----------



## sun909 (16. August 2017)

Moin,
es gibt ja mittlerweile verschiedene Bikeführer für Elba.
Ich möchte keinen (ab)werten, aber die haben sicherlich durch den Autor geprägte Schwerpunkte.

Alle möchte ich mir daher nicht anschaffen  was meint ihr, welcher am besten geeignet ist für unsere folgenden Anforderungen/Wünsche/Schwerpunkte?

-Keine Umrundung/Cross geplant
-AM/Enduro mit 150/160mm und der Fähigkeit, echtes S3 sauber und sicher zu fahren
-Max 1200HM ohne Shuttle je Tour
-uns bricht kein Zacken aus der Krone, wenn mal getragen / geschoben werden muss
-Bikepark und planierte Kurven a la Flowtrails/geshapte Strecken sind eher uninteressant (werden daher den Osten eher auslassen)
-enden gerne am Strand/in einer Bar, sind Genussbiker halt... Frau an Bord 

(>Kompass-Karte ist bestellt, finde einen Bikeführer aber ganz nett zum Stöbern)

Zweite Frage: Vorschläge für netten gemütlichen kleinen Camping im Westen, der eher sportlich geprägt ist?
(kein Glamping, möglichst keine Riesen-Womos, alles in Reih und Glied...)

Dritte Frage: Fähre. Wird berichtet, vor Ort buchen ist genauso teuer wie vorab oder sogar günstiger... Ist das diese Saison auch so (unser Plan Fr, 08.09.-noch Ferien/Saison in IT?)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------



## vitaminc (16. August 2017)

Bin jetzt zwar kein sicherer S3-Stolperer, aber im Buch vom Burkhard solltet Ihr fündig werden. Finde das Buch


----------



## McNulty (16. August 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> vor Ort buchen ist genauso teuer wie vorab oder sogar günstiger... Ist das diese Saison auch so (unser Plan Fr, 08.09.-noch Ferien/Saison in IT?)



Teuer weiss ich nicht. Entspannter mit der "früher fahren Option" mit vorher buchen. In gewissen Grenzen wird man auch mit früher fahrenden Fähren mitgenommen - Ankommen, anstellen mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (16. August 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dritte Frage: Fähre. Wird berichtet, vor Ort buchen ist genauso teuer wie vorab oder sogar günstiger... Ist das diese Saison auch so (unser Plan Fr, 08.09.-noch Ferien/Saison in IT?)



Von Piombino fahren reichlich Fähren, da würde ich nicht vorher buchen, eher vorher die Preise vergleichen, sollen für Auto oder Riesenwohnmobile , bin da bisher nur mit Rad oder Moped rüber, relativ unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## sun909 (25. August 2017)

Ok,
Schon mal danke für alle Hinweise.

Das Buch von Burkhardt habe ich jetzt hier liegen, bin jedoch ein wenig skeptisch, da beim ersten Überfliegen die Touren eher im Schwierigkeitsbereich von 1-3 Sterne liegen... Mit Ausnahme der westlich  gelegenen Touren, die werden höher eingestuft.

Wenn Jemand von euch die anfangs per Mail-Verteiler weitergegebenen Touren noch auf dem Rechner hat, würde ich mich freuen, diese zu erhalten!

Andere Frage nochmals zum Camping:
Hat hier jemand schon Station gemacht:
*Campingplatz Valle Santa Maria*

Wird in einem Bericht von outdooractive empfohlen... Ist das eher ein kleiner gemütlicher Camping oder ein Riesenteil? Wir haben einen kleinen Bus mit und stehen eher auf einen legeren Camping; wir brauchen nicht 5* und Chichi usw...


----------



## Backwoods (25. August 2017)

Ist eigentlich die nächsten 2 Wochen jemand dort? Wir waren schon ein paar Tage Chinque Terre anschauen und nehmen morgen die Fähre.


----------



## Matze. (26. August 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ok,
> Schon mal danke für alle Hinweise.
> 
> Das Buch von Burkhardt habe ich jetzt hier liegen, bin jedoch ein wenig skeptisch, da beim ersten Überfliegen die Touren eher im Schwierigkeitsbereich von 1-3 Sterne liegen... Mit Ausnahme der westlich  gelegenen Touren, die werden höher eingestuft.
> ...





Fahr hin und schau dir den Platz an, und sag einen Gruß an Franz (Wohnwagen und Tiguan mit RV-Kennzeichen)


----------



## macduffy (27. August 2017)

Es gibt eine spezielle (Garmin kompatible) Mountainbike Karte für Elba.
Details siehe: http://www.garda-gps.de/karte_elba.html


----------



## Backwoods (28. August 2017)

Matze. schrieb:


> Fahr hin und schau dir den Platz an, und sag einen Gruß an Franz (Wohnwagen und Tiguan mit RV-Kennzeichen)



Habe gestern einen Kollegen auf dem Tallanucci besucht und bin dabei am Strand an Deinem Campingplatz vorbei gekommen. Liegt ja schön in der Mitte der Bucht. Ich brauche leider für die Kids einen Pool. Sonst ist das Gemecker groß. Wir sind deswegen auf dem Stella Mare gelandet


----------



## Backwoods (28. August 2017)

Matze. schrieb:


> Fahr hin und schau dir den Platz an, und sag einen Gruß an Franz (Wohnwagen und Tiguan mit RV-Kennzeichen)



Ich werde morgen mal die Tour 13 nach Marina di Campo rüber fahren. Das Capo Stella hebe ich mir wohl für den Schluss auf oder lass es auch ganz weg. Je nachdem wann ich hier weg komme bzw. wie spät es dann schon ist und wie platt ich bei der Hitze dann schon bin. 

Die Tour führt auf dem Rückweg ja direkt durch den V S Maria durch. Ich werde mal nach deinem Wohnwagen schauen.


----------



## Matze. (30. August 2017)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen Kollegen auf dem Tallanucci besucht und bin dabei am Strand an Deinem Campingplatz vorbei gekommen. Liegt ja schön in der Mitte der Bucht. Ich brauche leider für die Kids einen Pool. Sonst ist das Gemecker groß. Wir sind deswegen auf dem Stella Mare gelandet




Das mit dem Gruß an meinen Kumpel war natürlich nur Spaß, er ist nur gerade zur Zeit dort. Das ist auch nicht "mein" CP. "Meine" Campingplätze sind: Ville degli Ullivi in Marina di Campo, wegen Pool für die Kids und vor Allem in Fußreichweite in die herrliche Altstadt. Dort waren wir schon 4 mal. Und der Camping Le Calanchiole bei Capoliveri mit herrlicher Aussicht und eighener Badebucht nahe beim unglaublich schönen Zuccale-Strand, dort waren wir 2 mal.


----------



## Backwoods (30. August 2017)

Macht nichts 
Vor dem Degli Ulivi hab ich auf der Tour mit dem MTB gestanden. Werde ich mir für nächstes Jahr mal merken. Wegen dem Pool. Hat der Calanchiole bei Capoliveri auch einen Pool? Der Valle Santa Maria war mir viel zu eng.


----------



## Matze. (30. August 2017)

Der Ullivi ist für uns der beste Platz auf Elba. Das Preisniveau ist zwar hoch, aber auf Elba gibt es kaum was günstigeres, aber viele deutlich teurere Plätze. Leider bieten sie auch nicht mehr ACSI an, mit dem Rabatt haben wir 2010 noch 18€/Tag bezahlt. Der Strand ist sehr gut, auch bedingt durch die Bucht schon im Mai an den Pfingstferien (im Hochsommer würde ich nie Elba besuchen) relativ warm. Man hat einen Fußweg nach Marina di Campo (in Lacona gibt es ja gar keinen richtigen Ortskern). Die Trails beginnen am Campingplatz und zum Monte Capanne ist es auch nicht weit, eine Bergtour empfiehlt sich hier natürlich.  Andere Strände wie Fetovaia oder ein Ausflug an die Nordküste sind selbst mit Familie und Fahrrad völlig easy. Auf dem CP gibt es alles was man braucht.
Calanchiole waren wir in den 90er Jahren. Hatte damals keinen Pool, ich glaucbe auch heute nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (31. August 2017)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wegen dem Pool.


Ullivi hat uns auch sehr gut gefallen: Zwei negative Punkte: Pool kostet in der Hochsaison Eintritt und ist mehr oder weniger durchgängig beschallt (Cantaaare, Volaaaare....)
Hinter dem Campingplatz ist noch eine Freiluftdisco/Club  - wenn die Aufdrehen fallen nachts um 2 die Pinienzapfen von den Bäumen


----------



## Matze. (3. September 2017)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ullivi hat uns auch sehr gut gefallen: Zwei negative Punkte: Pool kostet in der Hochsaison Eintritt und ist mehr oder weniger durchgängig beschallt (Cantaaare, Volaaaare....)
> Hinter dem Campingplatz ist noch eine Freiluftdisco/Club  - wenn die Aufdrehen fallen nachts um 2 die Pinienzapfen von den Bäumen




Sowas fällt in der HS natürlich unangenehm auf. Wir hatten das an Pfingsten nie, und wie ich schon oben erwähnte, ich würde zwischen 01.07 und 01.09 auch nie einen Urlaub auf Elba machen, zum biken zu heiß, zum baden überall sehr voll bis überfüllt, dazu noch Rekordpreise...


----------



## Sunny.Z (8. Februar 2018)

Servus miteinander,

Im September fahren wir zum 4 Mal zum biken nach Elba.
Bei meinem ersten Besuch vor etlichen Jahren gab es noch fast keine Hinweise zu Touren auf der Insel. Die Touren 19 und 20 aus dem Buch von Burghard Dahl ( meine Empfehlung für Elba ) haben wir damals so ähnlich auch gefunden. Meine Lieblingstouren auf Elba.

Flowtrails werden wir am Monte Calamita fahren. Für die Mitte der Insel haben wir ein paar Anregungen aus obigem Buch geplant.

Uns geht es jetzt noch um die Region um den Monte Capanne. Bikes auch mal tragen kennen wir von Elba und auch von diversen Hochgebirgstouren. Ist also kein Hindernisgrund. Das hochtragen soll sich halt lohnen für den Trail bergab. Der Trail darf ruhig auch anspruchsvoll sein ( Tour 20 in der schwereren Variante suchen wir in etwa ). Wer kann uns genauere Infos für tragen bergauf ( wie viel und wie lange ) und Schwierigkeit/Fahrbarkeit bergab für folgende Überlegungen ( Wegenummern aus Kompasskarte ) geben:
- Vom Monte Perone WW  5 Richtung Monte Capane bis Le Filicae, dann WW 8 runter und dann entweder WW 9 oder WW 31 bis nach Pomonte. Lohnt sich der  8er
  und welcher von den Wegen 9 oder 31 ist besser?
- Von Marciana den WW 3 bis zum Kreuzweg und dann hoch bis La Tavola. Runter dann den WW 10 und dann den WW 3 ( nicht den bekannten 4er ) bis Chiessi. 
  Lohnt sich der 10er und der 3er?
- Vom 3er runter den 27 bis nach Patresi.
- Vom Monte Perone. Lohnt sich weiter unten der WW 35 nach Fetovaia?
Wir werden mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs sein und somit unsere Startpunkte beliebig verändern können. Wenn auch nich jemand Tipps für ein ruhiges und schönes Plätzchen um den Monte Capane hat, wäre es auch schön.
Vielleicht hat auch noch jemand Tips am Monte Capane, welche ich noch nicht ins Auge gefasst habe.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Burkhard (8. Februar 2018)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Uns geht es jetzt noch um die Region um den Monte Capanne. Bikes auch mal tragen kennen wir von Elba und auch von diversen Hochgebirgstouren. Ist also kein Hindernisgrund. Das hochtragen soll sich halt lohnen für den Trail bergab. Der Trail darf ruhig auch anspruchsvoll sein ( Tour 20 in der schwereren Variante suchen wir in etwa ). Wer kann uns genauere Infos für tragen bergauf ( wie viel und wie lange ) und Schwierigkeit/Fahrbarkeit bergab für folgende Überlegungen ( Wegenummern aus Kompasskarte ) geben:
> - Vom Monte Perone WW  5 Richtung Monte Capane bis Le Filicae, dann WW 8 runter und dann entweder WW 9 oder WW 31 bis nach Pomonte. Lohnt sich der  8er
> ...



Servus,
Deine Vorhaben schau ich heut abend an und schreib was dazu. Die Wege sind wir alle schon per Bike gefahren oder gewandert, machen nicht alle Sinn mit dem Zweirad...

VG Burkhard


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (8. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

wir waren 2015 auf Elba zum Biken.
Du kannst dir ja mal unsere Touren ansehen. Vielleicht ist ja was für dich dabei.

http://www.trailbomber.de/gps-touren.htm

Gruss


----------



## Burkhard (8. Februar 2018)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> - Vom Monte Perone WW  5 Richtung Monte Capane bis Le Filicae, dann WW 8 runter und dann entweder WW 9 oder WW 31 bis nach Pomonte. Lohnt sich der  8er  und welcher von den Wegen 9 oder 31 ist besser?



-> Der GTE 5 bietet ab dem Perone Sattel 616m über den Monte Maolo 750m einige fahrbare Abschnitte bis zum Weg 125 (auf Kompasskarte nicht nummerierter Serpentinentrail nördlich runter zum Weg 6), Aufstieg danach zum Malpasso Sattel 839m (Le Filicaie 895m ist der Gipfel süd-östlich vom Sattel).
Ab Malpasso 839m ist der GTE 8 über den Höhenrücken bis zur Wegkreuzung 628m (GTE 8 / GTE 31 / 30 / GTE 9) nahe Colle della Grottaccia m.E. nicht fahrbar, da liegt einfach zu viel Granit rum:






Ab hier sind der GTE 9 und GTE 31 eher zum Wandern geeignet, zu eng, verblockt oder steil.
Zwischen Colle della Grottaccia und Monte Cenno ist der 31er insbesondere am Le Mure 631m sehr zugewachsen.
Erst ab dem Monte Cenno wäre der *GTE 31* ins Valle di Pomonte und weiter auf dem GTE 9 nach Pomonte fahrbar, steil auf S3 Niveau mit einigen S4 Stellen. Zufahrt/Zustieg ist nur ab Seccheto durchs Vallebuia über Weg 8 und Weg 35 zum Monte Cenno sinnvoll , ca. 240 Hm fahrbar plus 330 Hm Tragen.
_______________________________________________________________________


Sunny.Z schrieb:


> - Von Marciana den WW 3 bis zum Kreuzweg und dann hoch bis La Tavola. Runter dann den WW 10 und dann den WW 3 ( nicht den bekannten 4er ) bis Chiessi.
> Lohnt sich der 10er und der 3er?



-> Das sind von Marciana Einstieg Kreuzweg 3 418m und Tour 20 reverse über Il Termine 702m den GTE 10 hoch bis zum Colle di Monte Cote 921m (Sattel zwischen Monte di Cote und La Tavola) schon 500 Hm überwiegend auf Trails hochschieben/tragen. Vom Sattel ist der *GTE 10* teilweise stark verblockt und ausgewaschen, aber für sehr gute Biker bis auf eine kurze Tragepassage durch Felsen (ca. 15 Tm) bis zum *Weg 3* 580m komplett fahrbar. Dann auf dem *Weg 3* (Tour 20 Variante 2) bis zur Abzweigung Weg 4 in der Felskehre 473m auf etwas besserem Trail, grob gepflastert, bis hier Niveau S3+. Ab der Felskehre läuft der Weg 3 mit wenig Gefälle und kurzem Anstieg über den Sattel 427m (etwas nördlich der Monti San Bartolomeo) schließlich weiter leicht bergab bis zur Wegkreuzung 382m (nördlich dem vorderen Monte San Bartolomeo 437m).  Der steile grobe Abstecher hoch zum Monte ist zu Fuß sinnvoller, bei der finalen Gipfelbesteigung ist ein senkrechter seilversicherter Klettersteig zu meistern,  dafür hat man eine supertolle Aussicht! Von der Wegkreuzung 382m führt der Weg 3 steil (durchschnittlich 25% Gefälle) mit etlichen Kehren hinunter bis zum Trailende 56m am Ortsrand von Chiessi. Insgesamt sind auf dem Weg 3 ab der Felskehre 473m einige verblockte Passagen zu überwinden, die aus dem Trail je nach Fahrkönnen und Schiebe-Schmerzgrenze eine mehr  oder weniger lohnende Aktion werden lassen. Selbst bin ich schon den *GTE 10* gefahren und für mich war's super. Den *Weg 3 *sind wir von Chiessi bis zum Monte Bartolomeo hochgewandert, wäre runter den Versuch mit dem Bike wert. Die heimischen Biker fahren den Weg 3 vom Monte San Bartolomeo wohl nicht, aber die haben auch schon mal eine gemeinsame Tour über den GTE 10 abgeblasen, da dieser ihnen dann doch zu schwer war... 

_______________________________________________________________________



Sunny.Z schrieb:


> - Vom 3er runter den 27 bis nach Patresi.



-> Absolut toller FR-Trail, der von den Elba-Freeridern freigeräumt, regelmäßig befahren und gepfegt wird!!!
Anfahrt ab Marciana 418m Kreuzweg hoch - wie bei Tour 20 beschrieben über Madonna del Monte 627m - Serraventosa.
Der *GTE 27 'Bollero Trail'* zweigt ca. 80m nach der Bollero Quelle ( bei Tour 20 grob ca. 50m genannt) rechts vom Weg 3 auf Höhe 557m ab. Ca. 40m weiter geht's vom Hauptweg nach rechts ab, da dieser geradeaus im ersten Abschnitt extrem steil und umfahrbar verblockt bergab verläuft. Die gebaute Umleitung ist zwar auch steil, aber über Riesenfelsen durchgängig fahrbar. Man stößt in Sichtweite des ersten Wasserhauses an der alten Conduttura (Wasserleitung) wieder auf den Hauptweg 490m, der dann sehr abwechslungsreich durch den alten Kastanienwald entlang des Fosso del Castagnolo ('Kastaniengraben') verläuft. Nach der Querung des Fosso geht's tricky über grob gepflasterte Passagen kurz bergauf und weiter flowiger bis zum Trailende an der Brücke der SP25 Höhe 110m.
_______________________________________________________________________



Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Den 35 hätte ich über San Piero Campo angedacht  Richtung Pietra Murata. 7er, 34er und dann den 35er. Oder eine Querung oberhalb Pieve S. Giovanni ebenfalls den 34. Möglich wäre vielleicht auch von Seccheto Richtung Vallebula hoch und dann wahrscheinlich ein Stück hochtragen.
> Lohnt sich eine von den Varianten?



-> Von San Piero wäre es ungeschickt, auf dem 7er zum 34er (Erdpiste) auf schönstem Trail 200Hm hoch zu schieben!! Die Kompass Karte ist im Detail seeeeehr ungenau und oft falsch, der 7er ist dort als breite Schotterpiste eingezeichnet!*1
Besser kommt man auf 'Il Canale' , Pietra Murata und zum 35er wie in Tour15 beschrieben.
Aber!!:
Ab dem Wegpunkt T15-08 419m ist der Weg 35 rechts Ri. Norden - Westen nicht fahrbar. Er verläuft unstetig mit Höhenverlust über 3 Gräben, quert den Weg 8 auf 384m und steigt wieder bis zum höchsten Punkt an der Abzweigung 526m südlich vom Monte Cenno (auf Kompass Karte ca. bei Höhe 514m).
Das 35er Wegstück von dieser Abzweigung 526m bis in die 'Sughera' 370m kenne ich nicht, da wir den unteren Weg aus dem Vallebuia (über den Fosso Pratetto) aufgestiegen sind (nicht mit dem Bike zu empfehlen). Das mir unbekannte 35er Stück wäre einen Versuch mit dem Bike wert, stetiges Gefälle mit durchschnittlich 18% auf dem Höhenrücken passt, auf den Satellitenbildern deutlich zu erkennen und nur eine längere Passage über Felsen.
Ab der Kreuzung 370m zieht der 35er fahrbar weiter Ri. Südosten durch Sughera, dann Ri. Westen bis zur Abzeigung Weg 37 337m (Kompass Höhe 344m). Folgend wird er immer schwerer und dreht schließlich nach Süden bis runter nach Fetovaia, dieses Stück ist m.E. nicht mit dem Bike zu empfehlen, da zu verfallen und grob.
Mit dem Bike ist der Weg 37 runter nach Secceto möglich, er verläuft südlich des Fosso della Greppa sehr interessant teils über große Granitfelsen, teils ausgewaschen, Niveau S3. Die weiteren Varianten des 37er der Kompass Karte gibt es nicht (mehr).
*Fazit*: Sinnvoller Zugang vom Vallebuia über Weg 8 + Weg 35 hoch zum Trailhead 526m unter Monte Cenno, Weg 35 eventuell fahrbar bis Sughera 370m, dann Weg 37 runter nach Secceto.

Fortsetzung folgt ->

_______________________________________________________________________
*Hinweise & Tipps*
*1 alternative sehr gute aktuelle Wander-/Bikekarte, siehe auf meiner Internet-Seite


----------



## Sunny.Z (9. Februar 2018)

Hallo Burkhard,

Danke für deine detaillierte und realistische Einschätzung. 
In welcher S Klasse würdest du die schwierigere Variante deiner Tour 20 ( WW 4 ) einstufen?
Bin auch auf die anderen Ausführungen gespannt.
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Burkhard (10. Februar 2018)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> - Vom Monte Perone. Lohnt sich weiter unten der WW 35 nach Fetovaia?



Servus Sunny, 
schreib mal genauer, wie Du den Weg 35 nach Fetovaia anfahren magst.
Alle anderen Trails siehe mein Post oben ^.
VG Burkhard


----------



## Sunny.Z (11. Februar 2018)

Servus Burghard,

Danke für deine detaillierten Ausführungen. Haben mir sehr geholfen und habe mir das ganze noch mal auf der Karte angesehen.

Den 8er mit den Möglichkeiten 9 oder 31 habe ich auf Grund deiner Schilderung erst mal verworfen. Die Kombination von steil, verblockt und zugewachsen ist a bisserl zu viel. Kann mich noch an einen Weg oberhalb von Cavoli erinnern, der so zugewachsen war, das man mit dem Bike, nur noch auf der Schulter tragend, vorwärts gekommen ist.

Den 10er werden wir mal machen. Hört sich ganz gut an. Das hochtragen stört da nicht. Ob wir dann den 3er machen, wird sich dann noch entscheiden. Der 4er ( Variante 2 Tour 20 ) ist wie immer gesetzt. Mein Grinsen in Pomonte nach diesem geilen Trail war einfach immer zu groß. Vielleicht machen wir ja auch eine abgewandelte Form von der Tour 20. Dann wäre der 3er in der Fortführung vom 10er die stimmige Wegeführung.

27er ist gesetzt. Machen wir an einem Tag 2 x den Kreuzweg hoch. Einmal den 14er mit dem 13er runter und das andere Mal den 27er. Gibt auch ne schöne Tagestour und 2 x Eis in Marciana.

Den 35 hätte ich über San Piero Campo angedacht  Richtung Pietra Murata. 7er, 34er und dann den 35er. Oder eine Querung oberhalb Pieve S. Giovanni ebenfalls den 34. Möglich wäre vielleicht auch von Seccheto Richtung Vallebula hoch und dann wahrscheinlich ein Stück hochtragen.
Lohnt sich eine von den Varianten?

Hast du noch einen Tip für mich am Monte Capanne? So was in der Richtung vom 3er und 4er nach Pomonte.
VG Sunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (11. Februar 2018)

> Den 8er mit den Möglichkeiten 9 oder 31 habe ich auf Grund deiner Schilderung erst mal verworfen. Die Kombination von steil, verblockt und zugewachsen ist a bisserl zu viel.



Davon gibt es so einige auf Elba, zum wandern perfekt, zum biken aber nur Murks. Aber insgesamt kein Problem, da es ja ausreichend richtige Bikestrecken auf der Insel gibt.



> Kann mich noch an einen Weg oberhalb von Cavoli erinnern, der so zugewachsen war, das man mit dem Bike, nur noch auf der Schulter tragend, vorwärts gekommen ist.



Den weg sind wir auch "gewandert"  ich hatte danach derart die Schnauze voll daß ich das Bike gleich ganz stehen lassen wollte, zumal wir noch zu spät zum Grillen gekommen sind. 

Danach haben wir alle Touren nur noch aus der Elba-Karte gefahren. Die Beschreibungen Bikeweg odere Wanderweg stimmten da einfach. Was auch mit dieser Aussage übereinstimmt :


> Servus,
> Deine Vorhaben schau ich heut abend an und schreib was dazu. Die Wege sind wir alle schon per Bike gefahren oder gewandert, machen nicht alle Sinn mit dem Zweirad...


Die eingezeichneten Wanderwege musste man tatsächlich erwandern (mit oder ohne Bike) dafür waren die eingezeichneten Bikestrecken eine wahre Pracht. Die Daten haben wir dann aus GPS-Tour Info zusammengetragen. Die so gefahrenen Touren konnten jedem Vergleich mit Finale oder Riva standhalten.



> Flowtrails werden wir am Monte Calamita fahren. Für die Mitte der Insel haben wir ein paar Anregungen aus obigem Buch geplant.



Am Monte Calamita waren wir nie, umso mehr am Passo Monumento, die Trails dort waren Extraklasse da sind wir mehrfach raufgekurbelt und haben die Trails in der Mitte der Insel Richtung Lacona, und Richtung Procchio/Biodola abgegrast. Ein Traum


----------



## Matze. (11. Februar 2018)




----------



## Matze. (11. Februar 2018)




----------



## Sunny.Z (12. Februar 2018)

Burkhard schrieb:


> *Fazit*: Sinnvoller Zugang vom Vallebuia über Weg 8 + Weg 35 hoch zum Trailhead 526m unter Monte Cenno, Weg 35 eventuell fahrbar bis Sughera 370m, dann Weg 37 runter nach Secceto.


Die Variante hört sich auch gut an. Kann man gut mit der Tour 19 kombinieren. Kommt man ja da in der Ecke runter. Ist zwar ein anstrengender Tag, aber wenn man die 19er Tour schon von der Laconabucht gefahren ist, kann man sie mit dem abschließenden Schlenker auch direkt von Marina di Campo fahren.



Burkhard schrieb:


> *Hinweise & Tipps*
> *1 alternative sehr gute aktuelle Wander-/Bikekarte, siehe auf meiner Internet-Seite


Danke für den Tip. Gleich mal bestellt. Die Kompasskarte war nach 3 Urlauben sowieso ziemlich zerfleddert. Und aktuell sowieso nicht mehr.

Vielen Dank Burghard.
Deine Ortskenntnisse und Ausführungen haben mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Backwoods (13. Februar 2018)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Servus Sunny,
> schreib mal genauer, wie Du den Weg 35 nach Fetovaia anfahren magst.
> Alle anderen Trails siehe mein Post oben ^.
> VG Burkhard



Hallo Burkhard,

gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass der Name kein Zufall ist und Du der Autor des Buches bist?

Ich habe mir das Buch vor unserem ersten Urlaub auf Elba letzes Jahr im Sommer auch gekauft. Hat mir wirklich sehr viel geholfen gute Touren zu finden. Ich bin von Lacona aus die Touren Nr. 13, 10 und 14 gefahren und hab dann noch von Capoliveri aus die Touren 3 und 4 aneinander gehängt. Hat echt viel Spass gemacht.

Dieses Jahr geht es im Sommer mit der Family und Bike wieder nach Elba. Habe ich gerade letzte Woche klar gemacht. Wir sind die letzten beiden August Wochen da. Diesmal sind wir auf Rosselba le Palme. Von dort geht ja wohl auch einiges ohne erst mit dem Auto fahren zu müssen. Habe mir außerdem mal den Legends Cup und die Touren 19 und 20 auf dem Merkzettel geschrieben.


----------



## Burkhard (15. Februar 2018)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hallo Burkhard,
> gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass der Name kein Zufall ist und Du der Autor des Buches bist? ...



Richtig angenommen, der Guide stammt aus meiner Feder .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mexx2 (20. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,


meine bessere Hälfte und ich haben Mitte März unseren Resturlaub und würden gerne eine Woche Biken gehen, idealerweise eigene Anreise mit Camper. Neben Vinschgau und Finale kamen wir nun  auf Elba.

Klimatechnisch ist es wahrscheinlich noch nicht sehr warm, aber zum Biken bestimmt okay, nur wie sieht es mit Campingplätzen aus, viele machen erst ab Ostern auf? Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp? Bezüglich Tourenauswahl habe ich mir das Buch von Burkhard Dahl bestellt, dort findet sich bestimmt etwas passendes  Nur bin ich noch am Überlegen ob wir eher Zentral einen Platz suchen und jeweils von dort aus starten, oder die Woche aufteilen und nach ein paar Nächten den Standort wechseln. Habt ihr hier eine Empfehlung? Voraussichtlich müssen wir uns wohl eh an den bereits geöffneten Campingplätzen orientieren.

Wie sieht es mit Wildcampen auf Elba aus? Da noch keine Saison ist stört es vllt. niemanden wenn wir die ein oder andere Nacht frei stehen? 

Danke schon einmal!

Gruß
Roland


----------



## raceratbikes (21. Februar 2018)

So gross ist die Insel nicht dass es sich lohnt öfters den Standpunkt zu verändern. Ich mache sämtliche Insel immer von Portoferraio aus.
Wenn schon dann würde ich höchstens in Ost- und Westinsel trennen bzw. einmal die Gegend um Portoferraio- Capoliveri, dann Marina di Campo.

PS im Vinschgau fährt man im März mit den Skiern, nicht mit dem Bike


----------



## Backwoods (21. Februar 2018)

raceratbikes schrieb:


> So gross ist die Insel nicht dass es sich lohnt öfters den Standpunkt zu verändern. Ich mache sämtliche Insel immer von Portoferraio aus.



Na ja, wenn ich Touren mit 1500 oder 1700 Hm fahre kann ich vorher nicht noch mit dem Bike über die halbe Insel anreisen.


----------



## raceratbikes (22. Februar 2018)

Touren mit 1700hm ?  du warst wohl noch nie auf Elba.......


----------



## Burkhard (22. Februar 2018)

raceratbikes schrieb:


> Touren mit 1700hm ?  du warst wohl noch nie auf Elba.......


racerat... ich war schon öfter auf Elba:
Guide Tour 20  910Hm 34km + Var 1 Bike Auffahrt zum Ps. Perone 625Hm 8,9km + Var 3 Monte Turato 225Hm  5,8km =
*Summe 1760Hm  49km* , dabei noch sehr anspruchsvolle Trails.
Im Westteil der Insel lassen sich leicht Touren > 1500Hm finden, natürlich mit mehreren Auffahrten.
Der längste Einzel-Uphill auf Asphalt/Erdpiste läuft von Süden ab Marina di Campo ca. 625Hm (Tour 20 Var 1 = Tour 19 bis WP08) oder von Norden ab Marciana Marina über Poggio (oder verkehrärmer Tour 18 bis WP 04 - Poggio) ca. 650Hm bis zu Passo Perone 616m. 
Aber auf Elba ist man nicht unbedingt zum Höhenmetersammeln, sondern zum Trailfahrn.


----------



## Backwoods (22. Februar 2018)

Burkhard schrieb:


> r
> Aber auf Elba ist man nicht unbedingt zum Höhenmetersammeln, sondern zum Trailfahrn.


 

Das gilt nicht nur für Elba. Ich sammel auch lieber Tiefenmeter. Aber das eine bedingt halt das andere.
Und wer im Sommer viel shuttled kommt im Winter mit den Tourenski die Berge nicht hoch

Der Legends Cup hat auch über 1700 Hm. Und wenn ich den in Angriff nehmen fahre ich garantiert mit dem Auto nach Capoliveri.


----------



## Backwoods (22. Februar 2018)

raceratbikes schrieb:


> Touren mit 1700hm ?  du warst wohl noch nie auf Elba.......



Die schönste längere Tour die ich bisher auf Elba gefahren bin war die von Burkhard beschriebene Süd-Nord Überquerung vom Lacona über den Monte Tambone bis zum höchsten Punkt am Capo Enfola und wieder zurück. Macht auch über 1500 Hm. Sehr geile Trails und ein gigantisches Panorama. Der Teil vom Monte Tambone zum Passo Monumento ist aber an etwa 3 Stellen für mich und wohl viele andere auch nicht fahrbar und mit bergab tragen und schieben verbunden.

Die Insel ist halt KEIN Bikepark (!!!) und ich bin sowieso alleine unterwegs. Deswegen ist eine ganz defensive Fahrweise angesagt und falscher Ehrgeiz nicht gefragt. Ich trag zwar immer Knie-, Ellenbogen und Unterarm Protektoren und habe einen Bell Super 3R mit Kinnbügel zum montieren aber Fullface und Saftyjacket sind eine andere Liga. Bis da in der Pampa Hilfe kommt wird es lange daueren, auch wenn man zu zweit oder in der Gruppe unterwegs ist. Darauf wird in Finale ja auch immer hingewiesen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2018)

Endlich Mal ein wirklich guten Threat gefunden.
Sind wohl die vorletzte/ letzte Maiwoche dort.
Sonst noch jemand zum biken dort?


----------



## roli888 (20. März 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Endlich Mal ein wirklich guten Threat gefunden.
> Sind wohl die vorletzte/ letzte Maiwoche dort.
> Sonst noch jemand zum biken dort?


Bin leider erst wieder ende August bis mitte September dort


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2018)

Na ja, vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand.
Ich werde jetzt erst einmal die ganze Info verarbeiten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2018)

So, Kompasskarte ist schon geordert.
Jetzt geht es um ein Buch mit Tourenvorschlägen

Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es 2:
1. Das von Albrecht http://www.gps-bikeguide.com/elba 
2. Das von Dahl https://www.delius-klasing.de/mountainbiken-auf-elba-10141

Mir geht es dabei im Wesentlichen um:
- aktuelle gps Tracks
- Höhenprofil mit Darstellung des Untergrundes
- realistische Einschätzung der fahrtechnischen Anforderungen (am liebsten anhand Singletrail- Scala)

Welches Buch würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Burkhard (20. März 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So, Kompasskarte ist schon geordert.


siehe Anmerkungen zur Kompass Karte:


Burkhard schrieb:


> ...
> _______________________________________________________________________
> *Hinweise & Tipps*
> *1 alternative sehr gute aktuelle Wander-/Bikekarte, siehe auf meiner Internet-Seite


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2018)

Ach Mist!
Verpennt.

Dort sind die Touren aus deinem Buch vermerkt?


----------



## Burkhard (20. März 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ach Mist!
> Verpennt.
> Dort sind die Touren aus deinem Buch vermerkt?



Was meinst Du damit, die Karte oder meine Post??


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2018)

Verstehe deinen Beitrag nicht so Recht.
Sind in deinen Höhenprofilen die Untergründe gekennzeichnet?
Sind in der von dir verlinkten Karte deine Touren eingezeichnet?


----------



## Backwoods (20. März 2018)

roli888 schrieb:


> Bin leider erst wieder ende August bis mitte September dort



Wir nehmen am 1. September die Fähre zurück. Wann kommst du genau?


----------



## Burkhard (20. März 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Verstehe deinen Beitrag nicht so Recht.
> Sind in deinen Höhenprofilen die Untergründe gekennzeichnet?
> Sind in der von dir verlinkten Karte deine Touren eingezeichnet?



Mein o.g. Beitrag beantwortet Fragen von Sunny Z. zur Befahrbarkeit von diversen Trails.
Da er sich teils auf die Kompass-Karte bezieht, gab ich zu beachten, daß die Kompass oft nicht sehr detailgenau ist und m.E. für eine Trailtouren Planung nicht geeignet ist. Bitte meinen Beitrag nochmal durchlesen, dann wirds klar!

In meinen Höhenprofilen sind keine Untergründe eingezeichnet, diese sind in den Roadbooks zu finden!
Was Du wahrscheinlich suchst, ist eine detaillierte Trailkarte mit eingezeichneter Weg (Untergrund)-Kategorisierung!?


----------



## roli888 (20. März 2018)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wir nehmen am 1. September die Fähre zurück. Wann kommst du genau?


Hallo wir kommen am Sonntag den 26. August am Vormittag an und bleiben bis 9. September in Laconella


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2018)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Mein o.g. Beitrag beantwortet Fragen von Sunny Z. zur Befahrbarkeit von diversen Trails.
> Da er sich teils auf die Kompass-Karte bezieht, gab ich zu beachten, daß die Kompass oft nicht sehr detailgenau ist und m.E. für eine Trailtouren Planung nicht geeignet ist. Bitte meinen Beitrag nochmal durchlesen, dann wirds klar!
> 
> In meinen Höhenprofilen sind keine Untergründe eingezeichnet, diese sind in den Roadbooks zu finden!
> Was Du wahrscheinlich suchst, ist eine detaillierte Trailkarte mit eingezeichneter Weg (Untergrund)-Kategorisierung!?


Du würdest mir also empfehlen, anstelle der Kompasskarte die von dir verlinkte Karte zu besorgen?
Und ja, mir wäre ein Höhenprofil oder eine Karte mit der Art des Untergrundes ganz recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (20. März 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du würdest mir also empfehlen, anstelle der Kompasskarte die von dir verlinkte Karte zu besorgen?
> Und ja, mir wäre ein Höhenprofil oder eine Karte mit der Art des Untergrundes ganz recht.



Das Buch gibt Auskunft darüber wieviel Km Asphalt, Schotter oder Trail auf der Tour enthalten sind. Mir hat das immer gelangt.
Dann kann man gleich die Touren mit zuviel Asphalt aussortieren. 

Außerdem ist ja meißt klar, dass es auf Asphalt oder Schotter bergauf und auf dem Trail bergab geht. Im Text der Tourenbeschreibung befinden sich auch noch Hinweise auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit.


----------



## Backwoods (20. März 2018)

roli888 schrieb:


> Hallo wir kommen am Sonntag den 26. August am Vormittag an und bleiben bis 9. September in Laconella



Vielleicht langt das ja für eine gemeinsame Tour. Schau mer mal.


----------



## roli888 (20. März 2018)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Vielleicht langt das ja für eine gemeinsame Tour. Schau mer mal.


gerne aber bitte erst ab montag dann, wo seid ihr stationiert


----------



## Backwoods (20. März 2018)

roli888 schrieb:


> gerne aber bitte erst ab montag dann, wo seid ihr stationiert



Wir sind dieses Jahr im Nordosten: Rosselba le Palme bei Magazzini.

Letztes Jahr wäre praktisch gewesen. Da waren wir auf dem Stella Mare genau am anderen Ende der Bucht von Lacona.
Wir brauchen immer einen Pool für die Kids. Die gehen nicht so viel an den Strand.


----------



## roli888 (21. März 2018)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wir sind dieses Jahr im Nordosten: Rosselba le Palme bei Magazzini.
> 
> Letztes Jahr wäre praktisch gewesen. Da waren wir auf dem Stella Mare genau am anderen Ende der Bucht von Lacona.
> Wir brauchen immer einen Pool für die Kids. Die gehen nicht so viel an den Strand.


Können uns ja am GTE beim Steinbruch mal treffen, sonst gern PN wegen Telefonnummer und whats app


----------



## DrMTB91 (2. April 2018)

Ich habe die Möglichkeit, Anfang Juni 2-3 Tage auf Elba zu biken und würde mir dazu gerne was leihen.
Dazu habe ich bei einer ersten Suche die Anbieter Velonext sowie Costa dei Gabbiani gefunden:
http://www.velonext.com/
http://www.costadeigabbianibikecenter.com/en/

Hat jemand hier schon mal bei denen was geliehen oder kann einen anderen Anbieter empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (4. Juni 2018)

Als erstes ein grosses Lob an @Burkhard ....! Dein Guide ist wirklich toll gemacht-sehr realitätsnah-von einem "richtigen" Biker....
Für die erste Übersicht in einem unbekannten Gebiet,zusammen mit der lokalen,ziemlich genauen Karte die erste Wahl um diesen 1019m hohen Granitklotz zu erkunden!

Mitte Mai dann auf Elba.....die wahrscheinlich schönste Jahreszeit,allerdings mit einigen Wetterkapriolen-wenns auch auf den Bilder anders aussieht...

















.....ein absoluter Traum für alle,die fahrtechnische Herausforderungen suchen.......wer easypeasyrollingflohing Wegle sucht bleibt besser am Festland...

P.S.:Von Fragen wie:"Wo issen das" bitte ich abzusehen....da die Antwort eh nur ELBA sein kann.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2018)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Als erstes ein grosses Lob an @Burkhard ....! Dein Guide ist wirklich toll gemacht-sehr realitätsnah-von einem "richtigen" Biker....
> Für die erste Übersicht in einem unbekannten Gebiet,zusammen mit der lokalen,ziemlich genauen Karte die erste Wahl um diesen 1019m hohen Granitklotz zu erkunden!
> 
> Mitte Mai dann auf Elba.....die wahrscheinlich schönste Jahreszeit,allerdings mit einigen Wetterkapriolen-wenns auch auf den Bilder anders aussieht...
> ...


Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Burkhard (4. Juni 2018)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Als erstes ein grosses Lob an @Burkhard ....! Dein Guide ist wirklich toll gemacht-sehr realitätsnah-von einem "richtigen" Biker....
> ...


Ohhh Danke, fühle mich geehrt!
Das Wetter hat wohl in ganz Südeuropa (ähh Nordafrika) verrückt gespielt:






Ende Mai - Madeira - Schneeflöckchen Temperatur - brrrrrrr


----------



## goldberg1888 (4. Juni 2018)

Komme auch gerade zurück ...
Capoliveri calamita Trails +val di Granit oberhalb von San Pietro.
Letzteres ist fahrtechnisch sehr ansprechend.


----------



## IBEX73 (4. Juni 2018)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Ohhh Danke, fühle mich geehrt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das brauchts net....du hast da gute Touren erarbeitet,sicher mit einiger Mühe,das darf dann auch mal erwähnen-so unter Bike-Kollegen....Bin schliesslich niemand besonderes,könnte ja aber auch darauf rumhacken "warum nicht so/wieso den Weg net runter/viel zuviel Teer...."
Für den gemeinen Durchschnittsbiker  ist das eine+andere eh schon "too much" (live vor Ort so gesehen).

P.S.: Schreib mir mal ne PN,wenn du meinst, die Foto-Orte zu erkennen.........wobei Bild 2 eindeutigst ist....


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Juni 2018)

goldberg1888 schrieb:


> Komme auch gerade zurück ...
> Capoliveri calamita Trails +val di Granit oberhalb von San Pietro.
> Letzteres ist fahrtechnisch sehr ansprechend. Anhang anzeigen 737356 Anhang anzeigen 737357 Anhang anzeigen 737358 Anhang anzeigen 737359


Schön weiter fotos posten damit ich mich noch mehr auf August freuen kann


----------



## IBEX73 (7. Juni 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Schön weiter fotos posten damit ich mich noch mehr auf August freuen kann



Dann erhöhe ich mal Deine Vorfreude.....

















Drei Tage nach dem Hagelgewitter....









@Burkhard : 5-25-6-2-1-00-1-2-5-7-7a-34-35-.....?-38......,die perfekte Tour (wenn man ein bisschen was an der Waffel hat....)


----------



## Burkhard (7. Juni 2018)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Dann erhöhe ich mal Deine Vorfreude.....
> @Burkhard : 5-25-6-2-1-00-1-2-5-7-7a-34-35-.....?-38......,die perfekte Tour (wenn man ein bisschen was an der Waffel hat....)



Ja saubär, da hast's Dir ja richtig besorgt!
Schiebe-/Trageanteil berauf und -ab war wohl höher .


----------



## gimoya (7. Juni 2018)

Hier noch etwas zum Vorfreude steigern: 




und meine Playlist mit Elba-Videos. 
Übrigens organisiere ich jedes Jahr im April und im November Trail-Camps auf Elba - bei Interesse, einfach melden! (email: [email protected])


----------



## Magalino (21. Juni 2018)

War gerade eine Woche auf Elba, wir haben in einer FeWo vom Campingplatz Tallinucci gewohnt. Aus familiären Gründen habe ich meine Touren auf die Gegend Colle Reciso bis Colle Procchio und Monte Tabone beschränkt. Meine Favoriten: vom Colle Reciso lange auf dem GTE65, dann über Monte S. Martino und Monte Barbatoia auf dem WW52 runter nach Lacona (Lacona Trekking Park 215/214). Und vom Monte Tambone runter Richtung Marina di Campo. Der Trail zweigt zwischen Gipfel und Sendermasten links ab, man kommt unterhalb vom Aquario dell'Elba raus. Zu heftig, da auch allein unterwegs, waren mir zwei kurze Abschnitte vom Tambone auf dem WW48 zum Passo Monumento. Ich glaube, das wurde hier sogar schon einmal erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (22. Juni 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Schön weiter fotos posten damit ich mich noch mehr auf August freuen kann



Dann freu Dich mal auf August  
Letzes Jahr war's ein bissl warm. Ich komme aber auch wieder im August.

Das Bild habe ich mittags beim Uphill von Marina di Campo hoch zum Monte Tambone gemacht (glaube Tour 13 aus dem Buch von Bernhard). Die Temperatur ist noch weiter angestiegen. Ich meiner auf 48 °C. Ich war aber so platt, dass mit das Foto machen schon zu viel war. Volle Südseite, null Schatten, rechts Felsen, links am Hang nur flaches Gestrüp. Der Uphill hat auch eine beträchtlichen Schiebeanteil, weil der Weg total ausgewaschen ist. Die Rinnen vom Wasser sind bis zu 1 m tief.


----------



## Backwoods (22. Juni 2018)

gimoya schrieb:


> Hier noch etwas zum Vorfreude steigern:
> 
> und meine Playlist mit Elba-Videos.
> Übrigens organisiere ich jedes Jahr im April und im November Trail-Camps auf Elba - bei Interesse, einfach melden! (email: [email protected])



Die Playlist ist echt erste Sahne
Die meisten Trail davon kenne ich wohl noch nicht. Einige davon kommen scheinbar in Marciana Marina raus?
Die in Capoliveri hab ich erkannt.

Wer weiß wo die ganzen Trails aus den Videos sind?
Am besten immer mit Video Name und Zeitangabe. 
Wenn dann noch jemand (Bernhard?) weiß bei welcher Tour aus dem Buch der Trail dabei ist, wäre es Top.

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Mühe.

Ps. für die vielen geilen Strände gilt natürlich das gleiche.


----------



## herbert2010 (1. August 2018)

Hi

Kurze frage an die elba profis wie schaut es mit trinkwasser aus kann man das leitungswasser trinken oder besser wasser aus der flasche 

Lg herbert


----------



## Backwoods (1. August 2018)

Das hängt vielleicht auch vom genauen Ort ab. Trinken kann man das wohl schon. Mir hat das auf dem Camping Stella Mare nichts ausgemacht. Allerdings schmecken Kaffee oder Tee damit eher bescheiden. Dafür haben wir dann doch Wasser aus der Flasche genommen. Für den Trinksack auch. Nudel kochen und Zähne putzen fand ich OK.


----------



## IBEX73 (1. August 2018)

Habe 8 Tage Camp-Wasser überlebt-allerdings in Vorsaison.... Das Wasser in den Bergen war sehr gut!


----------



## Burkhard (1. August 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Hi
> Kurze frage an die elba profis wie schaut es mit trinkwasser aus kann man das leitungswasser trinken oder besser wasser aus der flasche
> Lg herbert



Elba wird neben den eigenen Wasserquellen auch über eine Untersee-Wasserleitung mit Wasser aus der Toskana versorgt.
Glaubt man den Berichten, 
z.B. http://iltirreno.gelocal.it/piombin...ile-elbana-e-di-qualita-1.11926054?refresh_ce ,
wird das Wasser regelmäßig kontrolliert, war und ist hygienisch einwandfrei. 
Da es jedoch stark mineralhaltig (u.a. Eisen und Kalk) ist, schmeck's zeitweise ev. ungewöhnlich.
Ist aber immer noch besser als Wasser aus einem warmen Supermarkt Plastik-Kanister ...

In Hotelzimmern und Ferienwohnungen würd ich das abgestandene Wasser immer erst aus der Wasserleitung laufen lassen, 
bis es kalt aus der Grundleitung kommt.


----------



## Burkhard (1. August 2018)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Die Playlist ist echt erste Sahne
> ...
> Wer weiß wo die ganzen Trails aus den Videos sind?
> Am besten immer mit Video Name und Zeitangabe.
> ...



Meinst Du vielleicht mich???


----------



## Backwoods (1. August 2018)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Meinst Du vielleicht mich???



Die Playlist war ja von gimoya. Aber du weißt ja sicherlich auch wo der ein oder andere Trail oder Strand aus den Videos ist.


----------



## herbert2010 (6. August 2018)

*Monte Calamita - Cessa dell'Asta Trail*
11,6 km, 403 hm
kurze Runde auf den Monte Calamita bei schlappen 28,7 Grad bereits um 08:30 Uhr,
toller Trail bis fast vor unser Quartier










































-------

















so die erste tour ist geschaft, das buch und die gpx files sind super, mehr als 2 touren werden wir aber bei der AFFENHITZE nicht machen denke ich 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (8. August 2018)

*M. Calamita - Holy Trail - Miniera di Calamita - Innamorata Trail*
630 hm, 18 km
Der wahrscheinlich schönste Trail der Insel (Holy Trail) bis zur Miniera di Calamita, wo man die Überreste des Erzbergbaus aus... nächster Nähe sehen und teilweise auch angreifen kann (Geschichte in reinster Form), nach einem kurzen Anstieg dann noch der flowige Innamorata Trail mit einem grauslich steilen Anstieg am Ende bei 37,8 Grad ohne Schatten um 11.00 Uhr vormittags (gestartet sind wir um 08.00 Uhr bei 26 Grad)











































----------










































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (30. August 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kurze frage an die elba profis wie schaut es mit trinkwasser aus kann man das leitungswasser trinken oder besser wasser aus der flasche
> 
> Lg herbert


Zur info für alle die es noch interesiert in unserem zimmer nähe capoliveri war das wasser grausam wie in einem pool, wir haben uns dann mit mineralwasser eingedeckt ....

Lg


----------



## Backwoods (30. August 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Zur info für alle die es noch interesiert in unserem zimmer nähe capoliveri war das wasser grausam wie in einem pool, wir haben uns dann mit mineralwasser eingedeckt ....
> 
> Lg


Wir sind gerade auf dem Campingplatz Rosselba le Palme und das Wasser kann man prima trinken.


----------



## roli888 (31. August 2018)

Bin in Lacona falls jemand Lust auf ne Runde hat


----------



## Backwoods (31. August 2018)

roli888 schrieb:


> Bin in Lacona falls jemand Lust auf ne Runde hat



Wir müssen morgen leider heim fahren. 

Ich bin die letzten zwei Wochen die Touren 6, 7, 8 und 9 aus dem Buch von Bernhard gefahren. Mit der ein oder anderen Ergänzung bin ich dann auch alle Trails aus dem ElbaGravitypark.it mindestens einmal runter.


----------



## herbert2010 (9. September 2018)

Hier noch ein kleines video von august 






Lg Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ERZfox (10. September 2018)

Ahoi. Ist jemand ab 20.09. auf der Insel und hätte Lust, ein, zwei Runden gemeinsam zu drehen? 
Und noch eine Frage: gibt es das Buch von Burkhard auch direkt auf Elba oder sollte man sich den jetzt noch fix vorher besorgen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. September 2018)

ERZfox schrieb:


> Ahoi. Ist jemand ab 20.09. auf der Insel und hätte Lust, ein, zwei Runden gemeinsam zu drehen?
> Und noch eine Frage: gibt es das Buch von Burkhard auch direkt auf Elba oder sollte man sich den jetzt noch fix vorher besorgen?


Auf jeden Fall vorher besorgen


----------



## PitchPro10 (12. September 2018)

Same precedure as every year... bin vom *07. bis 13. Oktober* auf der Isola und bereit für Trailabenteuer. Wenn jemand auf der Insel ist, gerne melden. Auf der Bucket List dieses Jahr: 1) Marciana mit Raggio Verde und Bollero, 2) Volterraio/Rio mit Buca del Bandito, Scalette und Laghetto Rosso und 3) Perrone mit Masso alla Quata und Sassi Ritti.

Und noch eine Frage: kann jemand einen Shuttleservice empfehlen, falls es den inzwischen gibt?
Tanti saluti,
Pitch


----------



## Backwoods (12. September 2018)

Die Tour 8 aus dem Buch von Burkhard kann man nicht mehr so fahren wie angegeben. Die Durchfahrt durch das Anwesen Casa Pelligrini (ab T08-10) ist nicht mehr möglich. Es gibt dort jetzt einen Zaun/Mauer mit großem Tor und Videoüberwachung.

Die Alternative wertet die Tour aber eher auf.
Ich bin kurz vor dem Tor dem Schild Il Termine (Holzschild vom Elbagravitypark.it) nach links gefolgt. Der Trail geht erst mehr oder weniger eben und mündet dann in eine breite gut zu befahrende Schotterstraße, die wieder hoch zu Straße nach La Parata geht. Nach kurzer Zeit kommt eine Gabelung mit einem kleinen Schild "MTB Cavo" (siehe Bilder). Die Abfahrt da runter ist bestimmt spaßiger als durch das Anwesen. Man kommt kurz vor dem Friedhof, der kurz vor T08-11 kommt, wieder auf die beschriebene Route zurück.


----------



## Backwoods (12. September 2018)

PitchPro10 schrieb:


> Same precedure as every year... bin vom *07. bis 13. Oktober* auf der Isola und bereit für Trailabenteuer. Wenn jemand auf der Insel ist, gerne melden. Auf der Bucket List dieses Jahr: 1) Marciana mit Raggio Verde und Bollero, 2) Volterraio/Rio mit Buca del Bandito, Scalette und Laghetto Rosso und 3) Perrone mit Masso alla Quata und Sassi Ritti.
> 
> Und noch eine Frage: kann jemand einen Shuttleservice empfehlen, falls es den inzwischen gibt?
> Tanti saluti,
> Pitch



Auf der Seite vom elbagravitypark.it kannst du auf der Karte auf des LKW Symbol klicken, dann wird unten eine Tel. Nr. eingeblendet. Ob die was taugt kann ich nicht sagen. Ich bin immer alles hoch gekurbelt. Schätze mal, die Shutteln nur im Osten im Gravitypark. Auf der Karte sind auch die Punkte, also Start und Ende der Trails, eingetragen die angefahren werden.

Wer die Karte lesen kann merkt auch, dass die Trails vom Startpunkt aus nicht immer gleich nur bergab gehen. Da sind teilweise einige Höhenmeter dabei.


----------



## Backwoods (12. September 2018)

Im Buch von Burkhard steht glaube ich bei einer der Touren auf der Westseite die Telefonnummer von einem Taxiunternehmen aus Marina di Campo, das wohl auch MTBs den Berg hoch fährt.


----------



## Backwoods (12. September 2018)

Was den Gravitypark angeht: Den rosa Trail kann man vergessen. Da muss erstmal jemand mit der Heckenschere durchgehen und selbst dann.
Gelb ist auch nicht wirklich der Knaller, hat aber ein super Panorama. Man kann den gelben nutzen um hoch nach La Croce zu kommen und dann auf den roten oder hellblauen abiegen.

Meine Favorites: Buca del Bandito (schwarz), Scalette (hellblau), Vignola (lila), Cavo oder Capo Vita (blau)

Der grüne (Minierre) ist fahrtechnisch einfacher, liegt aber Landschaftlich sehr beeindruckend.
Dann hat man wenigstens beim Fahren zeit in der Gegend rum zu schauen.


----------



## Backwoods (12. September 2018)

Wenn man schonmal oben bei La Parata ist, also am Einstig vom grünen Trail (Miniere), das ist der den du Laghetto Rosso genannt hast, lohnt es sich druchaus zum Turm hochzuschieben und auf dem gleihen Weg wieder runter zu rollen.


----------



## Backwoods (12. September 2018)

ps. Die Farben der Trails vom Gravitypark haben nicht unbedingt was mit Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun.
Dafür schaut man besser in die Supertrailmap von Elba.


----------



## PitchPro10 (14. September 2018)

sehr cool Backwoods. die interaktive Karte ist echt besser geworden. ja Volterraio etc. kurbel ich auch immer rauf, ich meinte wg. Shuttle vor allem Marciana, das ist weit und mit dem Auto aufwendig. Sind sonst von Marina di Campo rauf Richtng Perrone. Anyway, ich probiere mal Deine Hints. Laghetto Rosso und Cavo kenne ich noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbech (20. September 2018)

Hey,
ist jemand zufällig vom 01.10 - 14.10 auf Elba? Ich bin mit meiner Familie dort und werde immer mal wieder zum Biken gehen. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere Begleiter für eine Enduro Tour.


----------



## PitchPro10 (20. September 2018)

Ja @sebbech, vom 07.-13. und suche auch Mitstreiter (s.u.), weil meine Locals nur am Weekend können... gerne PM



PitchPro10 schrieb:


> Same precedure as every year... bin vom *07. bis 13. Oktober* auf der Isola und bereit für Trailabenteuer. Wenn jemand auf der Insel ist, gerne melden. Auf der Bucket List dieses Jahr: 1) Marciana mit Raggio Verde und Bollero, 2) Volterraio/Rio mit Buca del Bandito, Scalette und Laghetto Rosso und 3) Perrone mit Masso alla Quata und Sassi Ritti.
> 
> Und noch eine Frage: kann jemand einen Shuttleservice empfehlen, falls es den inzwischen gibt?
> Tanti saluti,
> Pitch


----------



## laimer83 (20. September 2018)

Dann wird es ja dort einen richtigen Auflauf geben  Wir sind vom 22.9-29.9 in Massa Marittima, Punta Ala und Casteglione unterwegs und werden dann ggf noch im Anschluss ein paar Tage auf die Insel gehen.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## sebbech (21. September 2018)

ein Shuttleservice ist mir auch nicht bekannt. Ich frage immer ganz lieb meine Frau


----------



## curholz (30. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen 
Wir sind gerade auf Elba unterwegs und hätten mal ne frage an die Experten zu den Touren aus Burkhards Dahl Tour Book 
Die schiebe und tragepassagen bei Tour 9 /14 u d 20 => Ist das mit ebike machbar? Wir haben ein enduro ebike von Canyon 
Ist es nur sehr steil und schottrig oder auch verblockt mit heben und tragen? 
Vielen Dank für eine Rückmeldung 
LG Claudia


----------



## PitchPro10 (30. September 2018)

Hmm. Die Trage Passage zum Cima den Monte (9) habe ich nicht so verblockt in Erinnerung.  Eher rutschig schottrig steil. Mein enduro wiegt 15.2kg und ich hatte noch keine Schwierigkeiten damit. Dahl schreibt von 370hm, das schliesst aber schieben mit ein. Ich schenke mit das Teilstück immer komplett und fahre ab Mte Castello westlich den Cinghiale Azurro Trail bis zur Strasse am Voleterraio. Schöner Trail.viel spass


----------



## curholz (1. Oktober 2018)

PitchPro10 schrieb:


> fahre ab Mte Castello westlich den Cinghiale Azurro Trail bis zur Strasse am Voleterraio.


Hi pitchpro Danke für die schnelle antwort. Ist der Weg beschildert oder brauchen wir die Karte die BDahl empfiehlt (die wir leider nicht haben aber überlegen sie zu kaufen falls das hier auf der Insel möglich ist
Wir probieren heute mal die Tour 14 aus.... und danach tour9


----------



## Joey12345 (20. Oktober 2018)

Kann man in etwa sagen wie das Wetter erfahrungsgemäß so in den ersten beiden Novemberwochen ist?
klar, umso später, umso ungewisser...
Aber grundsätzlich noch empfehlenswert?


----------



## Backwoods (20. Oktober 2018)

https://www.wetter.de/klima/europa/italien/elba-s99000124.html

Statistisch gesehen ist der November der schlechteste Monat um Elba zu besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchPro10 (20. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt, aber wir haben auch schon mitte/Ende November noch an der Biodola gebadet. Letzte Woche wa r 7 Tage Regen angekündigt,  aber es waren 5 Top sonnentage. Am besten alles mitnehmen für warm und kalt


----------



## Burkhard (16. Januar 2019)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Die Tour 8 aus dem Buch von Burkhard kann man nicht mehr so fahren wie angegeben. Die Durchfahrt durch das Anwesen Casa Pelligrini (ab T08-10) ist nicht mehr möglich. Es gibt dort jetzt einen Zaun/Mauer mit großem Tor und Videoüberwachung.
> Die Alternative wertet die Tour aber eher auf.
> Ich bin kurz vor dem Tor dem Schild Il Termine (Holzschild vom Elbagravitypark.it) nach links gefolgt. Der Trail geht erst mehr oder weniger eben und mündet dann in eine breite gut zu befahrende Schotterstraße, die wieder hoch zu Straße nach La Parata geht. Nach kurzer Zeit kommt eine Gabelung mit einem kleinen Schild "MTB Cavo" (siehe Bilder). Die Abfahrt da runter ist bestimmt spaßiger als durch das Anwesen. Man kommt kurz vor dem Friedhof, der kurz vor T08-11 kommt, wieder auf die beschriebene Route zurück.



... 
Richtig, ist seit Mitte 2017 in den Updates auf der Webseite zum Guide beschrieben, 
bitte auch alle anderen Hinweise beachten!!

Updates auch als PDF


----------



## Burkhard (16. Januar 2019)

Mal etwas Neues von der Trailfront.
Habe mir in den letzten Monaten einige Gedanken zu Outdoorkarten für's Mountainbiken und Wandern, natürlich hier speziell für ELBA gemacht - und in die Tat umgesetzt.
Schlicht auch deshalb, weil mir Aktualität, Maßstäbe, Darstellung, Farben, Informationsgehalt oder Topografie aller erhältlichen Karten nicht passen.

Mit den OSM Daten als Grundlage, einigen zusätzlichen Informationen und meinen 12 Jahren Elba Trail Know-How lassen sich mit einem GIS System die Topografie und Wege sehr schön klar rendern.

Heraus kommt dann z.B. so etwas:
Miniera Calamita Trails D01 - D05  als Bitmap






Format A4
Maßstab 1:12500 (damit  4x detailierter/übersichtlicher als gängige 1:25000 Karten und 16x besser als 1:50000 !!!)
Detail-Ausschnitte 1:5000 , um auch sehr engmaschige Bereiche gut darzustellen

Legende
weiß - Asphaltstraßen
grau - Schotter / unbefestigte Straßen
blau - S1 Trail
rot -  S2 Trail
schwarz - S3 Trail
kleine Pfeile an Trails - Hauptbefahrrichtung bergab

Zusätzlich ist eine Darstellung der Trails und Höhenkoten als Layer über einer OSM/OpenMTBmap auf Android-Geräten denkbar, damit ist die TrailMap portabel onthetrail !


----------



## macduffy (16. Januar 2019)

Für Nutzer von Garmin Gps-Geräten gibt es diese Karte:
https://www.garda-gps.de/karte_elba.html


----------



## Burkhard (17. Januar 2019)

macduffy schrieb:


> Für Nutzer von Garmin Gps-Geräten gibt es diese Karte:
> https://www.garda-gps.de/karte_elba.html



Die Garda-GPS Karte zeigt die OSM Wege, Trails aus dem Guide von Andreas mit dem Stand 2017 und zusätzliche Strecken.
Die Trails decken sich nahezu vollständig mit denen in meinem Guide.

In den letzten Jahren sind viele weitere Trails entstanden, die entweder gar nicht in OSM und unseren Guides enthalten sind
oder in OSM ohne MTB-tag / Singletrail Klassifikation gezeigt werden.
Die OSM tags sind auch sonst oft unvollstängig oder falsch, so daß man der OSM nicht zuverlässig die MTB-Tauglichkeit eines Pfades und die Befahrrichtung entnehmen kann.
Noch problematischer sind die Kompass Karten, deren Wegenetz wohl auf einem seeehr alten Stand der offiziellen Flur-/Topokarten basieren und viele falsche Wegarten und "Phantasiewege" (seit mehreren Jahrzehnten verfallen/zugewachsen) enthalten.

Die auf meiner Webseite empfohlene Wanderkarte Nr. 22 Carta dei Sentieri (inzwischen aktualisiert Nr. 40 mit den neuen Wegnummern) zeigt eine sehr gute Topografie, Wegnummern und alle offiziellen Wege, aber natürlich keinerlei MTB-Schwierigkeitsgrade, Befahrrichtungen und enthält nicht alle neuen MTB-Trails der Insel!

Genau hier setzt meine TrailMap an und soll detailliert das aktuelle *Trailnetz *darstellen.
Es werden alle kurzen Trailstücke (mit lokalen Trailnamen, neuen Wegnummern des Parco Nationale, Befahrrichtung, Schwierigkeitsgrad) dargestellt.
Aus diesen Trailstücken zusammengestellte schöne lange Trailabfahrten werden auch vorgeschlagen, in der Calamita-Karte sind das z.B. die gelb markierten Trails D01 bis D05, die können dann auch als GPX-Dateien geliefert werden.

Die Einteilung der Schwierigkeitsgrade orientiert sich an der Singletrail-Skala ,
die Farbgebung der Haupt-*Schwierigkeitsgrade *in den *Schwierigkeitsklassen* (leicht S1 = blau, mittel S2 = rot, schwer S3 = schwarz) stimmt überein,
es werden jedoch die unteren Klassen S0 - S2 - S2 - S3 so angepasst, daß sich auch die *Befahrbarkeit entgegen der Hauptrichtung *(Pfeile) bergauf entnehmen lässt, grob:
*S0 grün -* flache einfachste Trails in beiden Richtungen problemlos fahrbar ("Kinderwagen tauglich")
*S1 blau *- leichtes Gefälle/Schwierigkeit , Gegenrichtung überwiegend sinnvoll fahrbar, als Auffahrttrail geeignet
*S2 rot *- mittleres Gefälle/Schwierigkeit , Gegenrichtung nur abschnittsweise sinnvoll fahrbar, überwiegend Schieben, mit EBikes möglich
*S3 schwarz *- starkes Gefälle/ hohe Schwierigkeit , Gegenrichtung abschnittsweise Schieben, überwiegend Tragen, mit EBikes bergauf nicht sinnvoll
*S4 - S5 - S6 magenta *(gestrichelt - durchgezogen - gepunktet) - Spezialisten Gefälle/ Schwierigkeit - Klettersteige, Gegenrichtung Tragen / Klettern, mit EBikes bergauf absolute Quälerei / unmöglich

Somit kommen meine Karten mit den gut erkennbaren Grundfarben RGB + CMY + schwarz + weiß + grau aus.
Gelb sind immer Markierungen oder stärker befahrene Hauptstraßen
Gelbe Pfeile sind vorgeschlagene Auffahrtsrouten zu Trailheads
Cyan ist Reservefarbe für "special ways"


----------



## macduffy (17. Januar 2019)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Die Garda-GPS Karte zeigt die OSM Wege und Trails aus dem Guide von Andreas mit dem Stand 2017.
> Die Trails decken sich nahezu vollständig mit denen in meinem Guide.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Osm ist nur die Basis, es gibt auch zusätzliche Strecken aus eigenenen Datenbeständen.
Hinzu kommt die die Trailsuche https://www.garda-gps.de/trail.html , die OSM Karten prinzipiell nicht können.
Demnächst erschein übrigens ein Update mit den neuen aktuellen Wegnummern.
Im übrigen geht es hier auch nicht um Konkurrenz zu Deiner Karte,
denn die Elba Karte von garda-gps hat ja die eindeutige Zielgruppe von Garmin GPS Geräten.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burkhard (17. Januar 2019)

OK, verstanden, Danke für die Klarstellung, ist in meinem Post oben korrigiert!
Bin bis jetzt davon ausgegangen, daß in der Garmin Karte nur die OSM- und Andreas Guide Wege enthalten sind.

Eventuell besteht ja der Wunsch und die Möglichkeit, die Daten auf einen aktuellen einheitlichen Stand zu bringen und parallel in allen Medien und für die gängigen Plattformen anzubieten:

- Garmin GPS
- Print Raster
- Papierkarte / Druckmedien
- Vektor MAP für Android Overlay
- Apple ???


----------



## macduffy (17. Januar 2019)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Eventuell besteht ja der Wunsch und die Möglichkeit, die Daten auf einen aktuellen einheitlichen Stand zu bringen und parallel in allen Medien und für die gängigen Plattformen anzubieten:
> 
> - Garmin GPS
> - Print Raster
> ...


Bin gerne bereit da zusammen zu arbeiten. Details sollten wir per PN oder Mail klären.


----------



## gimoya (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo @Burkhard! Die Karte schaut sehr gut aus! Ich hätte auch einige Detail-Kenntnis zu allen möglichen Wegen.. Melde mich mal per PN! LG, Kay


----------



## Pakalolo (6. April 2019)

Vielleicht hat hier jemand einen guten Tipp für einen Campingplatz, der folgende Anforderungen erfüllt:
- unmittelbar am Sandstrand
- Trailauswahl von S0 (Kinder und Frau dabei) bis S3 ohne lange Anfahrt erreichbar
- Infrastruktur gerne am Platz, Zielgruppe Familien, damit andere Kinder auch da sind 
- evtl. geführte Ladytouren..."Happy wife, Happy life!"

Falls da jemand Erfahrungen teilen würde, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Backwoods (6. April 2019)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat hier jemand einen guten Tipp für einen Campingplatz, der folgende Anforderungen erfüllt:
> - unmittelbar am Sandstrand
> - Trailauswahl von S0 (Kinder und Frau dabei) bis S3 ohne lange Anfahrt erreichbar
> - Infrastruktur gerne am Platz, Zielgruppe Familien, damit andere Kinder auch da sind
> ...



Schau Dir die Campingplätze in der Bucht von Lacona und Marina die Campo an

Wir waren bei Lacona auf dem Stella Mare, weil der auch noch einen Pool hat. Am anderen Ende der Bucht ist der Strand aber noch besser (breiter und sandiger) Der Tallinucci ist von schweizern geführt und ziemlich gut. Ein Kollege von mir ist regelmäßig dort. Über den Valle Santa Maria bin ich auch mal mit dem Bike gerollt. Sah auch nicht schlecht aus.

Dieses Jahr gehen wir auf den Ville Degli Ulivi bei Marina die Campo. Unsere Kids brauchen halt immer einen Pool und ich kenne die Trail auf dem Westteil der Insel noch nicht.

Letztes Jahr wahren wir ganz im Osten bei Magazzini auf dem Rosselba le palme. Sehr schöne Anlag mitten im Ottone Garten mit vielen Palmen.
Der Fußweg zum Strand ist aber ein paar Meter und so wirklich der Knaller ist er nicht. Dafür ist aber die Poolanlage echt prima. 
Der Platz hat den Vorteil das die Trails vom Elba Gravity Park (www.elbagravitypark.it) bis vor die Tür gehen.

Biken kannst Du von allen drei Plätzen ohne Anfahrt. Von Lacona aus die Trials in der Mitte der Insel bis rüber zum Capo Envola. Von Rosselba Palme die Trails im Osten zwischen Porto Azzuro und Cavo und von Marina di Campo aus gibts viel im Westen. Schau dir am besten das Buch von Burkhard an.

Wenn man von Capoliveri aus biken will nimmt man m.E besser das Auto zur Anfahrt. Es sei den man wohnt da irgendwo. Ich kenne da aber nichts. Die Strassen dorthin sind eher stark befahren. Und wenn Du dort noch viele Hm fahren willst bist Du sonst schon platt bevor es richtig los geht.


----------



## Pakalolo (7. April 2019)

Wow....Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Da ist doch schon mal eine tolle Auswahl dabei


----------



## Magalino (7. April 2019)

Ich würde dir auch den Tallinucci in Lacona empfehlen. Wir waren letzten Juni mit unserem 5 jährigen Enkel dort. Der Kleine war begeistert, raus aus dem WoMo und rein ins Wasser. In der Anlage gibts einen kleinen supermercardo, da findet ihr alles Nötige, die Preise sind okay.
Zum Biken hat Backwoid ja schon prima geschrieben.


----------



## Pakalolo (7. April 2019)

Mille Grazie auch dafür


----------



## Burkhard (22. Mai 2019)

Mitte September sind wir mit einem ganz besonderen Event auf Elba:

_*Sail&Bike  Freeride Elba 2019*_







Eine Woche Segeltörn & Trailabenteuer auf den schönsten Pfaden der traumhaften Insel.

Im Spätsommer erwarten uns angenehme Temperaturen und der verdiente Sprung ins warme Meer nach jeder Tour!
Gemeinsam mit dem erfahren Skipper Joachim segeln wir auf einem großen Katamaran einmal um die gesamte Insel und nehmen jeden Tag die besten Trails unter die Stollen, viele davon bisher unveröffentlicht!
Übernachtet wird auf dem Segelschiff in einsamen Buchten oder geschützten Häfen und wir finden nach den Biketouren immer genug Zeit zum Baden, Schnorcheln, Schwimmen, Kochen, Essen, Relaxen ... und für wunderschöne Sonnenuntergänge am Meer.

Tourenplan
Napoleone Trails - Pecoano new Trails - Pinello Trails
Mte. Capanne Nord new Trails - Barata new Trails
Westcoast Freeride new Trails
Vie del Granito new Trails - Turato new Trails
Tre Miniere Calamita new Trails
Cima del Monte new Trails - Volterraio new Trails

Kleiner Bericht im FREERIDE Magazin
Weitere Infos auf Bike-Guide-Elba


----------



## goldberg1888 (31. Mai 2019)

Ich bin vom 10-20 Juni wieder auf Elba.
Werde voraussichtlich wieder jeden Morgen ab 7.30 Uhr wieder die Capoliveri Trails erkunden.
Dauer ca 2-3 Stunden
20-30 km
~500 HM
Falls jemand Lust hat gerne mal per PN melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hal_9000 (3. Juni 2019)

Ciao,


nun erlaube ich mir es auch einmal, die Forumserfahrungen bzgl. Elba anzuzapfen.
Ich bin ab 9. Juni zwei Wochen dort. Familien-Urlaub (also nicht nur biken).

Ich habe mich natürlich schon eingelesen und ich habe auch den Tour-Guide v. Andreas Albrecht. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall fündig!

Aber: Ich muss zugeben, ich bin ein bisschen im Information-Overflow. Wäre super, wenn mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben könnte.


Was wären denn die Handvoll „besten Trails“, die man gesehen haben muss? Ich selbst würde mich als einigermaßen erfahren bezeichnen, ich treibe mich auch in Bikeparks herum und auch (wenn auch langsam) können da gern ein paar Höhenmeter zu erstrampeln sein. Und auch Rad tragen (ein paar Meter) sind ok. Für diese Handvoll Touren, die ich alleine machen werde, geht es mir also weniger um die touristische Highlights (Aussicht, schöne Dörfer/Natur), sondern wirklich ums biken.


Mein Sohnemann ist auch dabei. Der fährt technisch ganz gut, mag aber nicht treten. Und ich lese von Elba-Bikepark, Elba Gravity etc … Gibt es irgendwo einen Shuttle für eine abfahrtsorientierte Tour? Klar, ein bisschen treten zwischendrin ist auch für ihn OK, aber halt keine 500+ Höhenmeter am Stück. Daher würde ich gern ein paar Mal mit ihm (die anderen Touren fahre ich alleine) irgendwas mit "Aufstiegsunterstützung" machen.


Wie ist denn das mit dem Monte Campanne: Ich weiß, der Gipfel ist oben unfahrbar. Ich habe aber ein Video gesehen: Nimmt die Bahn MTB’s mit? Wenn ja: Wie weit muss man da runtertragen, bis man fahren kann?
Danke für jeden Tipp!

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## kovske (3. Juni 2019)

Servus Zusammen,
würde mich nach drei Jahren Elba Familien und Bike Urlaub auch als einigermaßen erfahren bezeichnen .
Bin hauptsächlich der neumoderne Endurofahrer. Man wird - solange man auch gerne bergauf fährt - ganz gut belohnt.
Man kann die Insel meiner Erfahrung nach in drei Bereiche aufteilen:
1. Teil--> Schwanzflosse oben rund um Rio nell´Elba: Hier kann man bei Dario Scattu Elba Gravity auch einen Shuttle buchen. Hier gibt es gut ausgeschilderte Trails mit ca 300hm oder Tiefenmeter. Der Shuttle fährt auch halbtags, man kann hier allerdings aufgrund der kleinen und schlechten Strassen nicht all zu viele Tiefenmeter erwarten, da man lange im Auto sitzt. Trotzdem gut
2. Teil--> Schwanzflosse unten, rund um Capoliveri: Ganz gern als Bikepark bezeichnet, meines Erachtens allerdings eher XC lastig. Aber für einen oder zwei Tage auch sehr schön zu fahren und vor allem gut beschildert. Hier wimmlets auch vor Einheimischen in den Morgenstunden
3. Teil--> rund um den Monte Capanne(mein Favorit!): Wir sind hier in der Bucht Marina di Campo. Sehr guter Startpunkt. Es gibtt schöne Trails am MT Tambone und ein Paradies am Masso alle Quate. Außerdem kann man(wenn die Kondition herhält und die Frau entsprechend Auslauf gewährt) den Mt Capanne umfahren. Alles auf feinstem Singletrail. 
Zum Mt Capanne: Ich war zu Fuß oben bzw mit der Seilbahn. Räder passen in die Affenkäfige leider nicht rein. Theoretisch könnte man mit sehr guten Vertride Skills kurz unterhalb dem Gipfel anfangen zu fahren, allerdings nicht lohnenswert.
Ab Mitte August das vierte Mal auf Erkundungstour  wieder da!
VG
Daniel


----------



## Hal_9000 (3. Juni 2019)

@kovske: Super: Danke.

Wegen Shuttle: Wie gesagt, das soll die Ausnahme sein. Aber danke für den Tipp! Ich habe keine konkreten Kontakte gefunden. Aber mit Dario Scattu Elba Gravity meinst Du die hier? Die haben ihr Büro/Laden in Rio nell’Elba? Dann schreibe ich die mal an …

Ansonsten danke für die Tipps: Das erleichtert mir schon einmal die Vorabplanung!

Monte Campanne: Ich habe dieses Video gesehen. Ich kann es natürlich nicht einschätzen. Aber das sieht fast so aus, als ob man da "nur ein paar Meter" nicht fahren kann, aber dann geht es nur noch bergab ...
Das wäre halt dann eine nette Expedition, ohne selber raufstramplen zu müssen. Fällt aber natürlich schon mal aus, wenn man das Rad überhaupt nicht mitnehmen darf ...

Danke in jedem Fall!

VG
Thomas


----------



## kovske (3. Juni 2019)

Ja der Gravity Bike Park ist die richtige Adresse....


----------



## Backwoods (4. Juni 2019)

kovske schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> würde mich nach drei Jahren Elba Familien und Bike Urlaub auch als einigermaßen erfahren bezeichnen .
> Bin hauptsächlich der neumoderne Endurofahrer. Man wird - solange man auch gerne bergauf fährt - ganz gut belohnt.
> .....
> ...



Hallo Kovske,

Dein Bike Profil scheint ganz gut zu meinem zu passen. Wir waren auch schon 2x zum Familien und Bike Urlaub auf Elba. Einmal in Lacona und einmal in Magazzini. Die Trails in der Mitte der Insel und im Osten kenne ich deswegen gut.

Dieses Jahr sind wir die letzten zwei August Wochen auch in Marina di Campo auf dem Ville degli Ulivi. Diesmal sind also die Trails rund um den Monte Capanne dran. Ich habe mir vor allem den Westcoast Freeride (Tour 20 aus dem Buch von Burkhard) vorgenommen.

Vielleicht können wir uns mal treffen und eine runde drehen.


----------



## kovske (5. Juni 2019)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hallo Kovske,
> 
> Dein Bike Profil scheint ganz gut zu meinem zu passen. Wir waren auch schon 2x zum Familien und Bike Urlaub auf Elba. Einmal in Lacona und einmal in Magazzini. Die Trails in der Mitte der Insel und im Osten kenne ich deswegen gut.
> 
> ...



Ich denke da werden wir uns beim Semmeln holen treffen. Bin ab 14.8 - 29.8 auf dem geleichen Platz


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Juni 2019)

@kovske: ab 25. bin ich da auch, vorher noch Punta Ala. Vielleicht geht ja was zam, aber fahr ned so nasch


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Juni 2019)

Gibts eigentlich bezüglich der Fähren einen Geheimtipp? Wäre bei mir ein Familienkombi mit Fahrradträger auf der Anhängerkupplung. Von den Campingplätzen erhält man ja immer einen Rabattcode, den würde ich auch nutzen, außer jemand hat eine bessere Idee.

Mille grazie!


----------



## kovske (5. Juni 2019)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich bezüglich der Fähren einen Geheimtipp? Wäre bei mir ein Familienkombi mit Fahrradträger auf der Anhängerkupplung. Von den Campingplätzen erhält man ja immer einen Rabattcode, den würde ich auch nutzen, außer jemand hat eine bessere Idee.
> 
> Mille grazie!



Rabatt des Camp Platz ist nach meiner Recherche unschlagbar. Nur schwimmen wär evtl noch billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (5. Juni 2019)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich bezüglich der Fähren einen Geheimtipp? Wäre bei mir ein Familienkombi mit Fahrradträger auf der Anhängerkupplung. Von den Campingplätzen erhält man ja immer einen Rabattcode, den würde ich auch nutzen, außer jemand hat eine bessere Idee.
> 
> Mille grazie!



Mafiöse  Abwicklung...,Montag Mittag,1400,66€ bei Moby/Toremar-mit einem 7 Meter WoMo....


----------



## kovske (6. Juni 2019)

Hab für die Überfahrt(hin und her) inkl Wohnwagen 160€ bei Blue Navy bezahlt. Allerdings schon recht zeitig gebucht......


----------



## kovske (7. Juni 2019)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> @kovske: ab 25. bin ich da auch, vorher noch Punta Ala. Vielleicht geht ja was zam, aber fahr ned so nasch


Ja freilich, meld Dich wennst da bist, dann rück ma aus......


----------



## Pakalolo (7. Juni 2019)

So....Blue Navy mit Rabattcode für knapp unter 200.- gebucht


----------



## IBEX73 (11. Juni 2019)

Genug gschwätzt-kleiner Abriss einer saugeilen Elba-Woche........mit einigen "new Trails" von @Burkhard ....





















































Man kann mir vieles nachsagen,aber eine faule Sau war ich in der Zeit nicht.....


----------



## goldberg1888 (11. Juni 2019)

Ja nach wie vor immer wieder neu Schmankerl zu entdecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magalino (12. Juni 2019)

Burkard's Elba-Tourenbuch gibt es zur Zeit für 5 Euro bei Amazon. 
Ich bin ab 22. Juni wieder für eine Woche in Lacona. Kennt ihr rund um die Minera am Monte Calamita leichte Singletrails, die man mit seinem knapp 6jährigen furchtlosen Enkel fahren kann? Möglichst eben oder bergab, lange Strecken hochradeln machen in dem Alter noch keinen Spaß.


----------



## transalbi (12. Juni 2019)

ET 01 - 05
https://www.gps-bikeguide.com/elba?start=1


----------



## kovske (12. Juni 2019)

Magalino schrieb:


> Burkard's Elba-Tourenbuch gibt es zur Zeit für 5 Euro bei Amazon.
> Ich bin ab 22. Juni wieder für eine Woche in Lacona. Kennt ihr rund um die Minera am Monte Calamita leichte Singletrails, die man mit seinem knapp 6jährigen furchtlosen Enkel fahren kann? Möglichst eben oder bergab, lange Strecken hochradeln machen in dem Alter noch keinen Spaß.


Die oberen Strecken im Capoliveri Park sind echt ganz gut geeignet. War dort mit meinem kleinen(auch 6) auch schon. Rauf evtl mit Auto.....ansonsten sind wir auch die zucca 1 & 2 gefahren(unterhalb Masso alla Quata), hier musste allerdings auch die Mama als Shuttle herhalten


----------



## goldberg1888 (12. Juni 2019)

Haben heute die milden Bedingungen ausgenutzt um calamita südwestküste intensiv zu checken


----------



## goldberg1888 (24. Juni 2019)

Magalino schrieb:


> Burkard's Elba-Tourenbuch gibt es zur Zeit für 5 Euro bei Amazon.
> Ich bin ab 22. Juni wieder für eine Woche in Lacona. Kennt ihr rund um die Minera am Monte Calamita leichte Singletrails, die man mit seinem knapp 6jährigen furchtlosen Enkel fahren kann? Möglichst eben oder bergab, lange Strecken hochradeln machen in dem Alter noch keinen Spaß.


Habe das Buch  von Burkhard & einen Marco polo Reiseführer sowie eine Karte von Elba gravity abzugeben. 




Vielleicht kann es für jemanden nützlich sein. 
Kontakt per PN


----------



## Magalino (7. Juli 2019)

Ich war mit Frau, Enkel, Bike und GoPro die letzte Juni Woche auf der Insel. Was für ein Chaos in Piombino, sowas habe ich in den ganzen Jahren noch nie erlebt. Bei Moby Lines war man total überfordert, da musstest du dir echt Sorgen um dein Auto machen, jeder wollte unbedingt noch diese Fähre bekommen. Egal, wir sind dann halt 2 Stunden später in Lacona eingetroffen. Wir haben wie letztes Jahr in einem der Appartmenthäuser rechts der Straße vom Camping Tallinucci gewohnt. Das sind ordentlich ausgestattete Wohnungen in verschiedenen Größen. Den Strand erreicht man zu Fuß durch den Campingplatz in etwa 5 Minuten.

Vormittags war ich regelmäßig mit dem Nomad auf Tour. 3 Mal bin ich direkt am Haus gestartet, am Camping Laconella vorbei und auf der Piste rauf zum Monte Tambone und Fonza. Möglichkeiten zum Runterkommen gibt's ja mehr als genug, die GoPro lief mit:

Meine Lacona-Runde: 




Monte Fonza Downhill: 




Monte Tambone Downhill: 




Am Mittwoch habe ich mich dann an die Vie del Granito gemacht. Habe das Auto auf der Straße Marino di Campo nach Chiessi am Abzweig nach San Piero geparkt und bin auf der Straße rauf nach Sant'Ilario geradelt, dort weiter auf der Piste zum Monte Perone. Geplant war die Abfahrt bis nach Seccheto, aus zeitlichen Gründen musste ich jedoch schon bei San Piero zurück auf Asphalt. Bis dahin war das auf jeden Fall eine Klasse Tour, Uphill bei der Hitze sehr anstrengend, Downhill einfach wunderbar abwechslungsreich, vor allem der angelegte Streckenteil mit seinen Drops und Anliegern macht richtig Spaß.






Und einmal stand dann auch der Holy Trail an. Fahrtechnisch ohne Schwierigkeiten, dafür geht's mit viel Flow runter zur alten Miniera. Ebenfalls eine lohnenswerte Tour!






Alle Touren sind mit Komoot verlinkt. Es gibt mit Sicherheit einige bessere Möglichkeiten von a nach b zu kommen, als die von mir gewählten Strecken. Die Videos sind eigentlich eher für den Familien- und Freundeskreis gedacht, nicht öffentlich gelistet auf YouTube, also stört euch nicht an fehlender 4K-Auflösung und Gewackel - auf den Elba-Trails geht's halt richtig holprig zu.


----------



## Steffi_144 (24. Juli 2019)

mal ne frage - gibts n Geheimtip für Unterkünfte für Biker? Ziehen in Erwägung Bike urlaub auf Elba zu machen...doch wo wohnt man am besten? Hat jemand einen Tip für Bikerpärchen? Wären evtl 2-3 Pärchen....Fewo oder mobile home oder ähnliches was nett liegt auch als Ausgangspunkt zum biken oder shuttl auch erreichbar sind?


----------



## Backwoods (24. Juli 2019)

Steffi_144 schrieb:


> mal ne frage - gibts n Geheimtip für Unterkünfte für Biker? Ziehen in Erwägung Bike urlaub auf Elba zu machen...doch wo wohnt man am besten? Hat jemand einen Tip für Bikerpärchen? Wären evtl 2-3 Pärchen....Fewo oder mobile home oder ähnliches was nett liegt auch als Ausgangspunkt zum biken oder shuttl auch erreichbar sind?



Schau mal dort:

liebe Elba-freunde,
unter Elba-privat.de bin ich nicht mehr zu erreichen aber unter www.insel-elba-ferienwohnung.de auf meiner neuen seite.
ihr habt ueber mich alle schon mal Urlaub auf Elba gemacht und solltet es wie Napoleon halten der einst sagte: ihr koennt Elba verlassen aber Elba verlaesst euch nicht, ihr kommt wieder, wie ich seit 38 jahren !!
bei den taeglichen Schreckensmeldungen in den Nachrichten weiss man nicht mehr, wo es noch eine sichere Destination gibt.
auf meiner seite sind viele neue angebote von klein bis gross, preiswert und teuer. sucht euch einige wunschobjekte aus, fragt ueber die spalte kontakt an ob frei, in Deutschland steht Claudia gutmann unter 08821-7814090 oderr 0171-3477376 (E-Mail: [email protected]) fuer euch zur verfuegung, antwort kommt sofort mit vielen last-Minute angebote/Rabatten.
eine schoene zeit wuenscht euch
Helmut loeffert (saluti da Helmut)

Das ist ein Auszug aus einer 3 Jahre alten Mail.......


----------



## Steffi_144 (25. Juli 2019)

Danke Helmut...ich schaus mir an..ich versuch mir grad einen Überblick zu verschaffen...beste Reisezeit, welche Fähre, welcher Ort am besten oder evtl. 2 Destinationen ...mal n Überschlag was so n trip in etwa kostet....kann ich euch evtl für diese Fragen mal direkt kontaktierenL glg Steffi


----------



## Backwoods (25. Juli 2019)

Steffi_144 schrieb:


> Danke Helmut...ich schaus mir an..ich versuch mir grad einen Überblick zu verschaffen...beste Reisezeit, welche Fähre, welcher Ort am besten oder evtl. 2 Destinationen ...mal n Überschlag was so n trip in etwa kostet....kann ich euch evtl für diese Fragen mal direkt kontaktierenL glg Steffi



Wenn Du mich meinst, ich heiß nicht Helmut. Aber macht nichts.

Es gibt noch 2 oder 3 Campingplätze auf denen man auch Mobile Homes mieten kann.
Camping Stella Mare bei Lacona hat auch noch einen tollen Pool dabei (Biken eher in der Mitte der Insel oder Südosten)
Caming Ville degli Ulivi bei Marina di Campo mit Pool (kostet aber extra) (Biken eher im Westen)
oder etwas abgelegen Rosselba le Palme  mit Pool. Sehr schön im Ottone Garten gelegen bei Magazzini (Biken im Osten)
Da gibt es auch eine Villa mit Wohnungen oder Zimmern. Der Platz hat aber keinen so schönen Strand wie die beiden anderen.
In der Bucht von Lacona gibt es noch den Tallanucci oder so ähnlich. Schöner und von schweizern gut gefüphrter Platz aber ohne Pool

Auch im Norden zwischen Capo Enfola und Porto Feraio gibt es noch einige Campingplätze, die ich aber nicht kenne.

Einfach Google Maps mal richtig groß zoomen. Die Plätze sind alle eingezeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magalino (28. Juli 2019)

Steffi_144 schrieb:


> Danke Helmut...ich schaus mir an..ich versuch mir grad einen Überblick zu verschaffen...beste Reisezeit, welche Fähre, welcher Ort am besten oder evtl. 2 Destinationen ...mal n Überschlag was so n trip in etwa kostet....kann ich euch evtl für diese Fragen mal direkt kontaktierenL glg Steffi


Steffi, im Juli und August würde ich Elba meiden, zu heiß zum Biken und vor allem viel zu voll und teuer. 
Zwei Destinationen sind auf Elba nicht nötig, dazu ist die Insel einfach zu klein. Da sparst du dir je nach Unterkunft einmal die Kosten für Reinigung. Ferienwohnungen sind auf der Insel generell nicht gerade günstig. Kommt aber auch darauf an, was ihr für Ansprüche habt. 
Ihr seid 2-3 Pärchen? Dann würde ich mich Richtung Marina di Campo orientieren. Da liegen die Touren Richtung Monte Capanne, Granit Trails, Monte Tombone etc. vor der Haustür. Außerdem kann man dort Abends etwas unternehmen. In Lacona ist in dieser Hinsicht eher tote Hose.
Die Kosten für die Fähre sind bei allen Anbietern nahezu gleich. Wir haben im Juni pro Überfahrt 95Euro für PKW mit 3 Personen bezahlt. Über viele Vermieter und Campingplätze bekommst du im Voraus einen Rabatt für die Fähre. Einfach anfragen.
Wir kommen aus Süddeutschland, fahren über Pfändertunnel und die Schweiz nach Elba. 10 Tage Pickerl 9,20Euro, die Schweizer Vignette 36,50Euro und Autobahngebühren in Italien kosteten einfach knapp 38Euro.


----------



## Jobo80 (1. September 2019)

Servus,
Ich hätte mal ne Frage  zur Jagd auf Elba.
Findet die dort genauso ausgeprägt wie z.b. in Finale statt? Wenn ja gibt es auch bestimmte Tage?
Bin die letzten zwei Septemberwochen dort.
Vielen Dank schon mal
Gruß


----------



## h.jay (14. September 2019)

@Jobo80 gut dass du das erwähnst. An das habe ich garnicht gedacht. 
Allerdings ist es schade, dass keiner dazu etwas sagen kann.

Gibt es Trails die man auf Elba fahren "muss"? Die Lifttour würde ich sehr gerne machen. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich da wirklich mit dem Bike hochkomme.


----------



## Jobo80 (15. September 2019)

@h.jay  Heute früh (Sonntag) wurde hier in Marino del Campo ein paar mal geschossen, habe aber dann auf meiner Tour keinen Jäger getroffen oder gesehen und auch nichts mehr gehört. War in dem Gebiet Pietra Murata unterwegs.

Alle Trails die auf Trailforks eine Beliebtheit größer 50 haben


----------



## h.jay (16. September 2019)

Ok, wir werden morgen mal die Gegend erkunden.


----------



## h.jay (16. September 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## mw.dd (17. September 2019)

Ich bin ab 29.9 für eine Woche in der Bucht von Portoferraio (Magazzini). Eigentlich zum Segeln (lernen), aber das Hardtail kommt mit. Gibt's für ein paar freie Stunden dort eine brauchbare Runde, die nicht nur über Asphaltstraßen führt?


----------



## Backwoods (17. September 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich bin ab 29.9 für eine Woche in der Bucht von Portoferraio (Magazzini). Eigentlich zum Segeln (lernen), aber das Hardtail kommt mit. Gibt's für ein paar freie Stunden dort eine brauchbare Runde, die nicht nur über Asphaltstraßen führt?



In Magazzini hast du die Trails vom Elba Gravity Park vor der Haustür: http://www.elbagravitypark.it

Der Buca Del Bandito ist quasi dein Hometrail.
Ob der allerdings mit dem Hardtail so spaßig ist kann ich nicht sagen.

Ansonsten schon wegen der Aussicht mal die Volterraio Strasse hoch treten und vom Wanderparkplatz hinter der Kehre zu Fuß weiter zum Castello (Kannst auch tragen/schieben runter geht schon irgendwie). Du kannst auch von der Kehre aus in die untere Hälfte vom Bandito einsteigen. Das geht aber erst mit schieben im Wald noch bergauf. (Achtung Weg verzweigt sich GPS ist hilfreich).

Du kannst die Strasse weiter fahren bis zum Sattel/Pass (Rastplatz und Wanderparkplatz) und dann über Mezza Strega und Scalette zurück nach Bagnaia und auf der Strasse zurück nach Magazzini.

Cool sind auch noch die Trails weiter im Norden Vignola und Cavo und die Runde Miniere (wegen dem roten See)

Die Trails gehen nicht immer nur bergab. Schau dir die Höhenlinien genau an!
Viele Touren aus dem Buch von Burkhart gehen auch über die Trails und verbinden sie. 
Die Trails sind halt schon älter als der Gravity Park.


----------



## rzOne20 (18. November 2019)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat hier jemand einen guten Tipp für einen Campingplatz, der folgende Anforderungen erfüllt:
> 
> unmittelbar am Sandstrand
> Trailauswahl von S0 (Kinder und Frau dabei) bis S3 ohne lange Anfahrt erreichbar
> ...


Servus. Bist du dann dort gewesen? Welchen habt ihr genommen? Wir werden vermutlich 2020 im Sommer hin. Ähnliche Anforderungen bei uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kovske (18. November 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Servus. Bist du dann dort gewesen? Welchen habt ihr genommen? Wir werden vermutlich 2020 im Sommer hin. Ähnliche Anforderungen bei uns!


Ville degli Ulivi


----------



## Pakalolo (18. November 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Servus. Bist du dann dort gewesen? Welchen habt ihr genommen? Wir werden vermutlich 2020 im Sommer hin. Ähnliche Anforderungen bei uns!


Servus,
leider nein. Drei gebrochene Brustwirbel, 4 Rippen und das Brustbein haben mich 3 Wochen vor Abreise ausgeknockt. Nächstes Jahr neuer Versuch. Camping wäre der "Del Mare" gleich neben degli Ulivi geworden.


----------



## IBEX73 (20. November 2019)

@rzOne20 : Ulivi ist tiptop...,aber im Sommer/Hauptsaison würde ich da nicht sein wollen......Voll,laut,Disco im Anschluss.....Biken für DICH saugeil,aber dein Anhang? Musst mal den Fred hier durcharbeiten.....


----------



## kovske (21. November 2019)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @rzOne20 : Ulivi ist tiptop...,aber im Sommer/Hauptsaison würde ich da nicht sein wollen......Voll,laut,Disco im Anschluss.....Biken für DICH saugeil,aber dein Anhang? Musst mal den Fred hier durcharbeiten.....


Wennst dich unterm Tag richtig verausgabst, hörst die Disco abends nicht mehr- also ich zumindest


----------



## aibeekey (8. September 2021)

Kurze Frage zur Materialwahl auf Elba generell:
Passt ein Focus Vice mit 120mm/130mm Federweg und Conti Crossking/Raceking Racesport + Schlauch oder würde es sich sogar lohnen mein G16 mit 170/180mm SuperGravity und Tubeless einzupacken?
Sind Dornen ein Problem (wegen Racesport+Schlauch)?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sunny.Z (8. September 2021)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur Materialwahl auf Elba generell:
> Passt ein Focus Vice mit 120mm/130mm Federweg und Conti Crossking/Raceking Racesport + Schlauch oder würde es sich sogar lohnen mein G16 mit 170/180mm SuperGravity und Tubeless einzupacken?
> Sind Dornen ein Problem (wegen Racesport+Schlauch)?
> Vielen Dank!


Elba ist bei einem Großteil der Strecken anspruchsvolles Enduro Revier.
Tubeless sicherlich sehr sinnvoll.
Ansonsten genügend Ersatzschläuche einpacken. Kann mich an einen einwöchigen Bikeurlaub dort erinnern, wo wir bei drei Bikes, fast jeden Abend unsere Ersatzschläuche wieder geflickt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2021)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur Materialwahl auf Elba generell:
> Passt ein Focus Vice mit 120mm/130mm Federweg und Conti Crossking/Raceking Racesport + Schlauch oder würde es sich sogar lohnen mein G16 mit 170/180mm SuperGravity und Tubeless einzupacken?
> Sind Dornen ein Problem (wegen Racesport+Schlauch)?
> Vielen Dank!


Das Bike ist egal, aber Tubeless ist schon ratsam.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. September 2021)

vielleicht die Race Schühchen gegen etwas stabileres an Reifen tauschen und das dann tubeless montieren


----------



## aibeekey (8. September 2021)

Besten Dank! dann kommt als Zweitlaufrad das VR vom Enduro noch mit, dort ist die Mary in SG/Tubeless drauf und ich werfe für's HR die Betty in SG noch ins Gepäck. Ist dann zwar nicht Tubeless aber mit der Karkasse sollte es schon klappen. Alternativ ist auch noch ein Nic im Keller, das sollte also passen.

Ich nehme an, wenn man sich einige der Trails auf Trailforks heraussucht, ist man eh ganz gut beschäftigt oder gibt es Schmankerl, die dort fehlen, man aber unbedingt gefahren sein sollte?
Flowiges S3 ala Haideralm/Reschen oder Bergstadl/Saalbach nehm ich gerne mit, schwieriger muss es nicht sein bzw. macht mir dann keinen wirklichen Spaß mehr.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2021)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Besten Dank! dann kommt als Zweitlaufrad das VR vom Enduro noch mit, dort ist die Mary in SG/Tubeless drauf und ich werfe für's HR die Betty in SG noch ins Gepäck. Ist dann zwar nicht Tubeless aber mit der Karkasse sollte es schon klappen. Alternativ ist auch noch ein Nic im Keller, das sollte also passen.
> 
> Ich nehme an, wenn man sich einige der Trails auf Trailforks heraussucht, ist man eh ganz gut beschäftigt oder gibt es Schmankerl, die dort fehlen, man aber unbedingt gefahren sein sollte?
> Flowiges S3 ala Haideralm/Reschen oder Bergstadl/Saalbach nehm ich gerne mit, schwieriger muss es nicht sein bzw. macht mir dann keinen wirklichen Spaß mehr.


So was wie Haideralm wirst du eher nicht finden.
Es gibt ein Buch niTrails und den dazugehörigen Tracks, komm gerade nicht auf den Namen.
Fand ich super, Trailforrks hingegen weniger hilfreich.
Die Halbinsel Capoliveri bietet einiges, auch flüssiger.


----------



## aibeekey (8. September 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So was wie Haideralm wirst du eher nicht finden.
> Es gibt ein Buch niTrails und den dazugehörigen Tracks, komm gerade nicht auf den Namen.
> Fand ich super, Trailforrks hingegen weniger hilfreich.
> Die Halbinsel Capoliveri bietet einiges, auch flüssiger.



Ja war mehr so auf die generelle Charakteristik bezogen. Darauf, dass es dort weniger Wurzeln und mehr Stein geben wird, bin ich eingestellt 
Buch meinst du vermutlich das, welches auch auf der ersten Seite hier empfohlen wird oder?
Werd ich bis zum Urlaub vermutlich nicht mehr besorgen können leider. Aber dann werde ich es einfach einmal mit Trailforks+Komoot+Strava versuchen. 
Besten Dank an alle für die Infos!


----------



## mw.dd (9. September 2021)

Ich fand Trailforks sehr hilfreich und war mit dem Trail-HT da. War für meine Touren im "Elba Gravity Park" ausreichend.
Wenn ich nur zum Biken hinfahren würde käme aber das Trailfox (150mm Fully) mit.
Man darf bei der Materialwahl nicht vergessen, dass man doch auch immer mal recht heftig bergauf fahren muss.


----------



## Backwoods (13. September 2021)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur Materialwahl auf Elba generell:
> Passt ein Focus Vice mit 120mm/130mm Federweg und Conti Crossking/Raceking Racesport + Schlauch oder würde es sich sogar lohnen mein G16 mit 170/180mm SuperGravity und Tubeless einzupacken?
> Sind Dornen ein Problem (wegen Racesport+Schlauch)?
> Vielen Dank!


Dornen sind überhaupt das Problem. Ich würde auf Elba nur Tubeless fahren.
Für Capoliveri langen 130 mm

Für die anderen Sachen würde ich lieber die 170 mm nehmen:
http://www.elbagravitypark.it/
Die Farben sind kein Zufall. Schwarz kannst Du mit 130 mm eher vergessen (ich könnte es jedenfalls nicht).

ACHTUNG: Die Insel ist kein Bikepark! Wenn Du alleine unterwegs bist lieber einmal zuviel freiwillig absteigen. Es dauert bestimmt ewig bis Hilfe kommt!

Ich war die letzten 2 Jahre aber auf Korsika.
Deswegen auch die späte Antwort.

Oberhalb von Marina di Campo an der Strasse SP37 zum Pass am Monte Perone oben gibt's auch ein paar gebaute Sachen. Dazu kurz hinter der Wasserstelle/Brunnen links in den Wald abbiegen und dem Weg noch folgen bis er wieder breiter wird. Dann immer die Augen links runter halten.

Wo bist Du auf Elba?

Axel
alias Backwoods


----------



## aibeekey (14. September 2021)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wo bist Du auf Elba?



In der Nähe von Marciana Marina. Ab Donnerstag sind wir dort. Aktuell noch in der Toskana.
Hab jetzt das 130mm Fully eingepackt. Freundin ihr Trance. Da sie eh nur S1 bis max. S2 fahren kann, werde ich es mit ihr eher gemütlich angehen lassen. Und sollte ich einmal alleine losziehen, werde ich die notwendige Vorsicht walten lassen und am besten auch meinen Standort teilen. Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Backwoods (14. September 2021)

Im Westen gibt es viel ruppiges. In Marciana wirst Du bestimmt mal auf Biker (Einheimische?) mit Fullface und Doppelbrücke treffen. 

In der Mitte der Insel geht es ruhiger und flowiger zu. Eine schöne Tour ist die Mare a Mare von Süd nach Nord vom Capo Stelle zum Capo Enfola und wieder zurück (wenn die Kondition reicht). Geht auch am Sommersitz von Napoleon vorbei. Die Runde ist auch in dem hier erwähnten Buch beschrieben. Am Capo Enfola unbedingt bis nach ganz oben fahren. Das lohnt sich wegen der Aussicht. 

Ansonsten fahr mir deiner Freundin mal nach Capoliveri, auch um das Städt anzuschauen.


----------



## pommodore (14. September 2021)

Backwoods schrieb:


> ……
> Oberhalb von Marina di Campo an der Strasse SP37 zum Pass am Monte Perone oben gibt's auch ein paar gebaute Sachen. Dazu kurz hinter der Wasserstelle/Brunnen links in den Wald abbiegen und dem Weg noch folgen bis er wieder breiter wird. Dann immer die Augen links runter halten.
> 
> Wo bist Du auf Elba?
> ...


Den Abzweig hast du gemeint, oder?




Danke für deinen Tipp, hab mir die Ecke heute angesehen. Da kann man schon viele Abfahrten Spaß haben, wenn die Fahrtechnik stimmt. Das ist bei mir dann der limitierende Faktor, hatte da dennoch einen feinen Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (14. September 2021)

pommodore schrieb:


> Den Abzweig hast du gemeint, oder?
> 
> Danke für deinen Tipp, hab mir die Ecke heute angesehen. Da kann man schon viele Abfahrten Spaß haben, wenn die Fahrtechnik stimmt. Das ist bei mir dann der limitierende Faktor, hatte da dennoch einen feinen Tag.


Ich meine ja. Aber das Schild stand früher nicht da.

Es lohnt sich ein paar mal wieder hoch zu fahren, weil die Trails sich immer wieder verzweigen. Aber man kommt eigentlich immer auf dem gleichen weg wieder raus der dann zur Straße zurück führt.

Es sollte oben mindestens 2 eventuell sogar 3 Einstiege geben.

Ein Trail kommt von rechts oben vom Masso alla Quata. Das ist der große Granitblock weiter oben. Kannst Du ja mal hochschieben. Man kann auch außen rum auf der Straße weiter hochfahren und dann dorthin. Kann ich Dir aber nicht erklären. Da hilft dann wieder das Buch weiter


----------



## Sunny.Z (15. September 2021)

Bin seit ein paar Tagen zum 5.Mal zum biken auf der Insel. 
Es ist erstaunlich das sich die Insel immer weiter entwickelt bezüglich des biken. Neue Wege entstehen und bestehende Wege werden gepflegt ( was bei den Bedingungen extrem schwierig ist ).
Die Touren um Rio Nell Elba sind perfekt ausgeschildert und die GPS Daten bekommt man über Trailforks. 
Anfang Oktober findet am Monte Calamita der Legend Cup statt. Wurde dafür auch eine neue Strecke ausgeschildert. Doch wie schon bei der altem Strecke gilt: Manche Wege die bergauf führen, machen bergab mehr Sinn.
An 4 Tagen auf den Trails keinen einzigen Biker getroffen. Man ist also ziemlich einsam unterwegs. 
Habe das erste Mal das E Bike dabei und stelle fest das die Anstiege und die Temperaturen für das E Bike sprechen. Plus die Stellen die bergauf mit E Bike nun fahrbar sind. Egal ob Trailgegenanstiege oder Steilstücke.



Backwoods schrieb:


> Ein Trail kommt von rechts oben vom Masso alla Quata. Das ist der große Granitblock weiter oben. Kannst Du ja mal hochschieben. Man kann auch außen rum auf der Straße weiter hochfahren und dann dorthin. Kann ich Dir aber nicht erklären. Da hilft dann wieder das Buch weiter


Auffahrt bis zum Monte Perone. Dann links ein Stück den 5er hochschieben und dann links in den 7er einsteigen. Muss man immer wieder mal kurz absteigen weil Felsen im Weg liegen und auch 30 hm das Bike hochtragen. Aber sicherlich eine der besten Touren auf Elba


----------



## Burkhard (18. Oktober 2021)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Auffahrt bis zum Monte Perone. Dann links ein Stück den 5er hochschieben und dann links in den 7er einsteigen. Muss man immer wieder mal kurz absteigen weil Felsen im Weg liegen und auch 30 hm das Bike hochtragen. Aber sicherlich eine der besten Touren auf Elba


Hi,

es gibt 3,5 empfehlenswerte Auffahrten zum Masso alla Guata (auch .. Quata) von Marina di Campo / San Piero / Sant' Ilario über die "Via Monte Perone SP37" am Torre di San Giovanni und der Kirchenruine Pieve di San Giovanni vorbei:

I.  Auf 460m Höhe links in die Sandstrasse Sentiero 111 über Piane del Canale bergauf bis zur Kreuzung auf  511m, dort rechts in den leichten Trail/Sandweg 107 Ri. Norden und am höchsten Punkt 610m links weiter dem steileren 107 in Serpentinen hoch bis Masso alla Guata Wegkreuzung 735m (kurze Passagen schieben)





II. Von der SP37 kurz nach der Wasserquelle auf 574m links in den Sentiero bergauf (alte Nr. 24) , bis zur Wegkreuzung 610m und wie unter I. auf dem Sent. 107 bis Masso alla Guata 735m





III.  Wie oben von Sunny.Z beschrieben:
Weiter auf der SP37 bis hoch zum Passo Perone 616m, dort links in die Schotterstraße GTE (alter Sentiero 5), wird steiler - kurze Schiebepassage bis Trailanfang Sent. 107 (alter Sent. 7) auf 710m, den Sent. 107 im Hang mit einigen Gegenanstiegen und verblockten Passagen queren mit abschließender kurzen Tragepassage 20 Höhenmeter hoch zur Kreuzung Sent. 123 / Sent. 107  763m  oberhalb von Masso all Guata.
-> interessanteste - längste - schwerste Auffahrt-Variante

IIIa. Wer die Auffahrt zum Passo Perone lieber asphalt- / autofrei mag, nimmt ab Sant' Ilario die breite, teilweise steile Sandpiste Sent. 119  "Via Casotto".

Diese Auffahrt und eine der längsten und schönsten Trailabfahrten ab Masso alla Guata der "Vie Granito" sind in meinem Guide - Tour 19  beschrieben.

Unter Masso alla Guata gibt es auf der Ostseite einen kleinen "Trailpark" mit einigen interessanten Trails (Drops/Steilabfahrten über große Granitblöcke, Anlieger, kleine Sprünge) im Wald, anschließend dann die freien Vie Granito Trails hinunter nach San Piero oder Cavoli!

Mein Buch ist nicht mehr im Buchhandel erhältlich, ich habe aber noch einige Exemplare,
es ist mit aktuellen Änderungen als Update und neuen GPX-Tracks unter
https://www.bike-guide-elba.de/bestellung/  zu bestellen !

Die Kartenausschnitte hier stammen aus dem bald ercheinenden "Elba Trailmaster"  -
6 große detaillierte MTB-Outdoorkarten 1:12500 + Beschreibung im Booklet mit ALLEN Trails (und aktuellen Sentieri/Wegen/Strassen) der fantastischen Insel. 

Fragen? -> fragen!


----------



## Burkhard (18. Oktober 2021)

PS:
ab 2018  sind alle Wanderwege des CAI Elba / Parco Nazionale neu strukturiert und nummeriert worden.
Einige wenige sind aus dem Wegenetz rausgefallen und werden anscheinend nicht mehr (regelmäßig) vom Parco Naz. gepflegt.


----------



## Sunny.Z (19. Oktober 2021)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Die Kartenausschnitte hier stammen aus dem bald ercheinenden "Elba Trailmaster" -
> 6 große detaillierte MTB-Outdoorkarten 1:12500 + Beschreibung im Booklet mit ALLEN Trails (und aktuellen Sentieri/Wegen/Strassen) der fantastischen Insel.


Die Ausschnitte sehen im Vergleich, zu den mir bekannten Karten, sehr gut aus. 
Schwierigkeiten der Trails in blau, rot und schwarz dargestellt? 
Den Maßstab mit 1:12500 finde ich persönlich für MTB sehr gut, weil es damit hoffentlich detailreicher wird. Negativbeispiel für mich bei den Karten ist die Supertrailmap. Maßstab 1:50.000. Da erkennt man vom Gelände nichts mehr.

Wann erscheint denn die Karte und was wird sie kosten?

Im Frühjahr möchte ich zum sechsten Mal auf die Insel zum biken und mit der Karte entdecke ich bestimmt wieder was neues.


----------



## Burkhard (19. Oktober 2021)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Die Ausschnitte sehen im Vergleich, zu den mir bekannten Karten, sehr gut aus.
> Schwierigkeiten der Trails in blau, rot und schwarz dargestellt?
> Den Maßstab mit 1:12500 finde ich persönlich für MTB sehr gut, weil es damit hoffentlich detailreicher wird. Negativbeispiel für mich bei den Karten ist die Supertrailmap. Maßstab 1:50.000. Da erkennt man vom Gelände nichts mehr.
> Wann erscheint denn die Karte und was wird sie kosten?
> ...



Hab ich in diesem Threat schon mal ungefähr beschrieben:

Die Einteilung der Trail-Schwierigkeitsgrade orientiert sich an der Singletrail-Skala ,
die Farbgebung der Haupt-*Schwierigkeitsgrade *in den *Schwierigkeitsklassen* (leicht S1 = blau, mittel S2 = rot, schwer S3 = schwarz) stimmt überein, diese werden jedoch die unteren Klassen so angepasst, daß sich auch die *Befahrbarkeit entgegen der Bergab-Hauptrichtung *(Pfeile) bergauf entnehmen lässt, grob:
*S0 grün -* breite flache einfachste Trails in beiden Richtungen problemlos fahrbar (Strandwege, "Kinderwagen tauglich")
*S1 blau *- leichtes Gefälle/Schwierigkeit , Gegenrichtung überwiegend sinnvoll fahrbar, als Auffahrttrail geeignet
*S2 rot *- mittleres Gefälle/Schwierigkeit , Gegenrichtung nur abschnittsweise sinnvoll fahrbar, überwiegend Schieben, mit EBikes möglich
*S3 schwarz *- starkes Gefälle/ hohe Schwierigkeit , Gegenrichtung bergauf abschnittsweise Schieben, überwiegend Tragen, mit EBikes bergauf nicht sinnvoll
*S4 schwarz-magenta gestrichelt * - sehr schwer, hohe Stufen, verblockte Passagen, teils Trial -Techniken  wie Hinterrad-Umsetzen erforderlich, bergauf Tragen
*S5 magenta*  -  durchgehend verblockt, eng, nur mit Trial-Technik zu "behüpfen", für die allermeisten Biker nicht fahrbar, Tragen schwierig, beim Wandern größtenteils noch ohne Handeinsatz begehbar
*S6 magenta *gepunktet - steilste seilversicherte Klettersteige + weglose Felspassagen, mit Bikes sinnlos/gefährlich, typisch für die Gratüberschreitung La Tavola - Monte Capanne - Le Calanche Sentieri 100 und 123

*Durchgezogene farbige Linien *sind primäre Hauptwege (Sentieri/Trails), die in der Regel freigehalten/gepflegt
(CAI, PN, lokale Bikegruppen) und regelmäßig befahren/begangen werden
*Gestrichelte farbige Linien *sind sekundäre Nebenwege ((Sentieri/Trails), die auch mal zugewachsen oder ausgewaschen sind, nicht so häufig befahren werden und nicht im offiziellen Wegenetz des CAI / Parco Nazionale / Bikegruppen enthalten sind

weiß Doppellinie - Asphaltstraßen, Ortsstraßen, ...
gelb Doppelinie - SP Strade Provinciale - SR Strade Regionale  "Provinz- und Landstraßen"
grau Doppelinien - Schotter / unbefestigte Straßen
Gelbe Pfeile - sind vorgeschlagene Auffahrtsrouten zu Trailheads

Ingesamt sind über _*80 markierte *_*Singletracks *und Varianten enthalten, diese sind alle sektor-gebietsmäßig durchnummeriert.
Ein _*Singletrack *_ist dabei eine komplette Abfahrt aus einem oder mehreren *Singletrails*, die möglichst hoch startet und bergab (Richtung Meer) führt. Es sind die SingleTracks bergab und ggf. die kurzen Auffahrten zu den TrailHeads bergauf beschrieben, keine längeren Auffahrten oder komplette Rundtouren. Diese und alle anderen Straßen, Schotterwege und Singletrails sind natürlich den Karten zu entnehmen!

Elba ist dabei in die 4 Hauptsektoren orografisch unterteilt (wie beim CAI / Parco Nazionale):
A Monte Capanne Westteil
B San Martino / Monte Tambone  Zentralteil 
C Cima del Monte Nördlicher Ostteil
D Monte Calamita Südlicher Ostteil

Jeder Sektor ist dann nochmal in 3 bis 7 Gebiete eingeteilt, wobei die Tracks in einem Gebiet oft mit der selben Auffahrt erreicht werden, im "selben Hang" liegen und zusammen auf einer Seite im Booklet beschrieben werden -> maximale Übersicht!

Beispiel:  SingleTrack  *D12  Pineta – Albaroccia – Salcio * befindet sich im
*Sektor D*  Monte Calamita  - *Gebiet 1*  Miniera Calamita (südlich vom Mte Calamita) - *Tour 2* im Gebiet




_Karte D Monte Calamita - Ausschnitt Gebiet D10_







_Trackbook - Gebiet D10  Miniera Calamita  _

Im Trackbook sind die Daten und Bewertungen der Singletracks zu finden:

*Top     *Gesamtbewertung  0 - 5 Sterne  +  gelbe Markierung für die Auswahl "Beste Tracks"
*№       *Tracknummer  
*STS     *Schwierigkeitsgrad Durchschnitt-Max  nach SingleTrailSkala 
*SingleTrails  *Namen der gefahrenen Trails im Track* 
Route   *Startpunkt - Verlauf - Endpunkt des Tracks
             CAI Sentieri rot-weiß-rote Markierung ,
             weitere Tracknummern in blau, falls zur Anfahrt / Weiterfahrt relevant ,
             Sonnenschirm zeigt schöne Strände des Tracks
↦        Länge des Tracks [km]
↕  .       Höhendaten:  Höhenmeter bergauf, Tiefenmeter bergab, höchster Punkt, tiefster Punkt  [m]
*Level    *Gesamtniveau (Fahrtechnik+Kondition)  0 - 4  Bikes  (ergänzend zur STS Schwierigkeit )  
*Panorama* Wertung der Aussicht/Schönheit der Landschaft , dichter Wald = 0 - 4 Ferngläser = hohe aussichtsreiche Trails

Das *MTB-Kartenset* wird wohl aus drei beidseitig bedruckten Kartenblättern im Format  ca. 99cm x 68cm  Maßstab 1:12500 (also 6 Kartenseiten) und einem Booklet mit den Kurzbeschreibungen aller _Singletracks_ bestehen und wird ca. 70 EUR kosten, wahrscheinlich inkl. der GPX-Tracks für registrierte Käufer.

Dabei ist natürlich nicht aus bekannten Daten von einem größeren Maßstab "einfach hochgezoomt" worden! Die Kartendaten werden mit einer GIS-Software unter Nutzung hochgenauer aktueller Luftbilder und LIDAR Höhendaten vektorbasiert erstellt, korrigiert und gerendert. Basis aller Trails, Sentieri und Tracks, sowie der relevanten Schotterwege und Straßen sind unsere digitalen GPS-Tracks aus sämtlichen MTB- und Wandertouren der letzten 15 Jahre, meinem Buch "Mountainbiken auf Elba" und Austausch mit den Lokals. Weniger wichtige Straßen in den Orten und z.B. Gebäude sind (ohne Höhendaten) aus der OSM übernommen und ggf. ergänzt.
An allen maßgebenden Wegkreuzungen, Extrema (lokale Hoch- und Tiefpunkte der Wege) und Topografischen Punkten (Berggipfel, Senken/Mulden, Sattel) sind genaue Höhenpunkte gesetzt, damit ist der für uns MTBer wichtige Höhenverlauf der Strecken erkennbar.

Der Maßstab 1:125oo bietet 4x bessere Detailgenauigkeit (=Kartenfläche) als 1:25ooo und 16x bessere als 1:50ooo!  Dennoch gibt es einige Teilgebiete, die mit Detailausschnitten 1:75oo oder sogar 1:5ooo dargestellt werden, da sonst zu viele Wege zu dicht beieinander liegen
(z.B. Trailpark "Zucce Trails" unter Masso alla Guata, Capo Stella, Monte Arco, Monte Croce, Castello Volterraio, Lago Terranera ...).
Mit den Karten lassen sich auch sehr gut neue Touren zusammenstellen, (z.B. Bike&Hike auf den Monte Capanne), da mögliche Aufstiege und Verbindungswege erkennbar sind, -> wie lang - wie hoch- wie schwer.
Ich bin sicher, dass auf diesen Karten ALLES an fahrbaren und begehbaren Wegen enthalten ist und, sehr wichtig, auch ALLES differenziert abgelesen werden kann!
Es sind natürlich auch einige knackige BBS Singletracks im Westen enthalten, die nicht so einfach zu erreichen sind.
Grundsätzlich sind Tracks mit max. S4 Passagen beschrieben, durchgehend schwerste S4-S5 Tracks können die Trial-Spezialisten sich aus den Karten zusammenbasteln.

ALLE Wege - ALLE Trails - ALLES Elba


----------



## rzOne20 (25. Oktober 2021)

Hei
Könnt ihr mir evtl helfen. Ich plane schon einige Jahre endlich mal nach Elba. Vlt klappt es 2022, da wir in 2022 endlich mal 2 Wochen planen (darunter ist mit Kinder eine Anreise zu lange für uns).

Wir haben 3 Kinder (dann 9, 12 und 14 Jahre) und einen Hund mit. Kinder fahren ordentlich, bergauf nur was sein muss, runter schon gut Trails wenn es nicht zu extrem ist.

Könnt ihr uns einen Bereich der Insel empfehlen (Nord, Ost, Süd, West) wo wir uns niederlassen. Wir denken an ein Ferienhaus oder einen Bauernhof, da es vermutlich nicht leicht und günstig sein wird eine vernünftige Unterkunft für so viele zu finden. Brauchen fix 3 Schlafzimmer. Ein entsprechend großes Mobil-Home mit 3 Schlafzimmer wär sonst auch lässig, direkt am Meer. Finde aber keine die so groß sind.

Wenn wir das fixieren könnten, könnte  ich endlich das Buch kaufen hihi um zu planen 


Danke für Eure Tips


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Oktober 2021)

Die Halbinsel Capoliveri dürfte hier passend sein.


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Oktober 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Halbinsel Capoliveri dürfte hier passend sein.


👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (25. Oktober 2021)

Servus!
Campo Marina,da könnt ihr (sicher seids mit dem Auto da...) mit den Kids Ri.Monte Perone hochfahren+auf verschieden Höhen/Anspruch runterdüsen.Machen etliche so.

Camp Ullivi hat sehr viele Homes,Grösse musst schauen,ansonst auch etliche FeWos im Umfeld.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Oktober 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Halbinsel Capoliveri dürfte hier passend sein.


hätte ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen
der "Bikepark" in der alten Mine bietet für die Kids genügend Trails und Kurzweil ohne gleich zu schwer zu werden, zumal man auch kl. Runden zum üben fahren kann
etwas grober geht es dann auf den Strecken bei Campo Marina zu da ist dann auch Strand direkt
und für den Papa gibt es auch einige Strecken zum Spaß haben


----------



## Burkhard (25. Oktober 2021)

Hallo rzOne20,
leichtere Trailtouren gibts am
● Monte Calamita durch die alten Erzminen,
● Cima del Monte (Nord-Ost Kamm) rund um Rio nell' Elba,
● San Martino (Zentralgebiet), außer Monte Tambone .

Ferienwohnungen und Campingplätze findet man in jeder Größe und Preislage auf der Insel,
z.B. auf Booking.com oder www.infoelba.net gezielt nach Wünschen suchen.
Beste Lagen sind für Euch wahrscheinlich die
● Küstenstreifen Lido Capoliveri - Morcone -Pareti - Innamorata (Westküste Calamita)
● Mola (Porto Azzurro) - Naregno - Straccoligno (Ostküste Calamita)
● Rada Portoferraio - Schioparello - Magazzini
● Lacona mit Einschränkungen (viele Campingplätze, längere Anfahrt zu Ost-Gebieten)

3 Schlafzimmer bedeutet in den meisten großen FeWo dann 2 reguläre Schlafzimmer plus Schlafsofa im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Backwoods (25. Oktober 2021)

https://www.villedegliulivi.it/camping-insel-elba/urlaub-im-mobilheim-marina-di-campo.php

Wir hatten vor 3 Jahren ein Ulivi 5+1 Mobilehome. Das kann ich empfehlen. Hat zwar nur 2 SZ aber dafür auch 2 BZ. Das 3. Bett ist als Stockbett quer über den beiden anderen. Es ist etwas kleiner und deswegen nur für den 9 jährigen geeignet.

Von Ville Degli Ulivi kann man Abends nach Marina di Campo laufen/radeln..

Ansonsten kannst du noch auf dem Stella Mare bei Lacona schaun. Sehr schöne Bucht für den Sonnenuntergang, super Strand. https://www.stellamare.it/. Außerhalb vom Platz gibts aber nicht viel was zu Fuß erreichbar ist. (Eisdiele, Bar, Metzger, Restaurant vorhanden)

Wenn es auch ohne Pool geht ist der https://www.campingtallinucci.it/de/ prima. Da geht ein Kollege von mir seit Jahren immer mal wieder hin (mit eigenem Wohnwagen). Liegt in der gleichen Bucht am anderen Ende.

Wann man in Capoliveri biken will ist von der Lage der https://www.rosselbalepalme.it/de gut. Der Platz ist aber nichts für Strand Fans. Dafür hat er wohl den besten Pool. Außerdem ist der Bandito Trail quais der Hometrail. Der ist aber wiederum nichts für Kinder. Abends den Platz zu Fuß/Bike verlassen macht keinen Sinn. Da gibt's rein gar nichts

Ich war mit der Family schon auf allen 3 Plätzen und wir waren immer sehr zufrieden.

Wenn ihr eine FeWo/Haus sucht kannst du mal hier schauen http://www.elba-privat.de/
Wir hatten immer netten Kontakt und gute Vorschläge. Haben aber nie was gebucht.
Mit Kids ist der Campinglplatz immer die bessere Wahl. Die finden schnell Freunde und sind alleine beschäftigt. Im Haus wäre ich am Ende noch der Animateur...

Wenn Ihr im Sommer hin wollt auf alle Fälle vor Weihnachten buchen!
Elba ist recht klein und sehr voll in den Sommerferien. Dafür kommt man aber auch schnell mit dem Auto an andere Locations.


----------



## McNulty (25. Oktober 2021)

Ville Degli Ulivi: Klare Empfehlung.
Zwei hmmmmms: Pool kostet Eintritt. 
Irgendwo ganz in der Naehe war ein Club / Location: Sporadisch super Sound im Zelt um 3 Uhr nachts. War  aber nur 1 oder 2 mal. Evt. Inzwischen zu


----------



## rzOne20 (27. Oktober 2021)

Hei

Vorerst mal Danke für die vielen Tipps  

Unser Mädl is jetzt 14, nächstes Jahr fast 15. Das heißt wir brauchen fix 2 Kinderzimmer. Im Wohnzimmer schlafen geht, für 1-3 Tage. Aber nicht für 1 Woche oder vlt sogar 2. Daher ist 3 Schlafzimmer ganz wichtig für uns. PS: Hund ist auch einer mit.

Ville Degli Ulivi hat zu kleine Mobilhomes, schaut aber cool aus.

Pool brauchen wir keinen, da könnten wir ja zu Hause im Freibad auch bleiben. Also kein Ausschlusskriterium.

Stellamare https://www.stellamare.it/de/chalet-super-comfort-sea-view-6-1/ hat wohl so was und auch 
Tallinucci https://www.campingtallinucci.it/de/ferienhauses-insel-elba-geranio ! Ist beides in Lacona Bucht (heißt die so).
Ist dann beides von der vorgeschlagenen Marina di Campo und Capoliveri ein Stück weit weg. Will nämlich so wenig wie möglich mit dem Auto rumgurken. 




Burkhard schrieb:


> leichtere Trailtouren gibts am
> ● Monte Calamita durch die alten Erzminen,
> ● Cima del Monte (Nord-Ost Kamm) rund um Rio nell' Elba,
> ● San Martino (Zentralgebiet), außer Monte Tambone .
> ...



Voll geil, danke 
Werde mich mal in der Gegend um Capoliveri nach einem Quartier umsehen ob ich was finde!


Vorteil wäre am Campingplatz wie oben @Backwoods geschrieben hat halt das die Kinder immer gleich Freunde haben/finden. Finde ich voll cool und interessant. Wenn wir aber nix finden, überlegen wir gleich im Inneren irgendwo auf einem Bauernhof (sind selber Bauern und das daugt uns) zu bleiben. Mit dem Nachteil das vermutlich täglich das Auto in Verwendung ist, wohl aber wiederum mit dem Vorteil mehrere Buchten anzufahren und nicht immer am selben Platz zu hängen.

Es gibt da dieses Agroturismo das uns gut gefällt von der Auswahl: https://www.agriturismo.it/de/bauernhof/toskana/livorno/CasaMarisa-3050979/index.html
Casa Marisa ist hier:




Denkt ihr wir machen mit dieser Lage etwas falsch?

Man muss vlt bedenken das es in erster Linie schon auch Badeurlaub für Familie sein soll und ich einfach das Beste für mich rausholen will. Und 2-4 x werden Kids halt auch mit auf die Trails wollen. Für die ist es aber im Urlaub jetzt net megawichtig.
Vorteil von dieser Lage sehe ich in der Nähe zu den schönen Stränden Sansona Beach, Padulella Beach usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (27. Oktober 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr wir machen mit dieser Lage etwas falsch


Ich kenne eigentlich nur diese Ecke von Elba, deswegen kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen ob es woanders besser ist.
Aber ich finde die Lage nicht verkehrt: Man kommt zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad zum Meer, die Elba Trail Area ist vor der Tür und man kann ohne großen Aufwand die Südseite der Insel, z.B. das Cap Norsi, mit dem Rad erreichen.
Eine sehr gute Pizzeria ist auch in fußläufiger Entfernung 

(Cap Norsi)


----------



## Burkhard (27. Oktober 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Hei
> 
> Vorerst mal Danke für die vielen Tipps
> 
> ...



*Casa Marisa* waren wir im letzten Herbst für 4 Tage, die nächsten "schönen" Strände sind Ottone, Ottonella und Bagnaia. Die von Dir erwähnten Paduella, (Capo Bianco) und Sansone liegen jenseits von Portoferraio an der Nordküste Richtung Enfola, sind damit von Schioparello (C. Marisa) nur über die Hauptstraßen zu erreichen - mit Kindern besser das Auto nehmen. Nach Capoliveri / Monte Calamita nimmt man besser auch das Auto, da von dort auch sinnvoll nur über Hauptstraßen zu erreichen.

Auf dem *Ville degli Ulivi* Campingplatz war schon mal eine befreundete Familie mit 2 Kindern, liegt für einen Badeurlaub in der größen Sandbucht gegenüber von Marina di Campo sehr gut, abens zu Fuß ins Stadtzentrum des alten Fischerortes ausgehen gut machbar. Allerdings sind die Auffahrten und Trails der MTB-Touren von dort anspruchsvoller, z.B. die oben genannten Trails vom Mte Perone / Masso alla Guata.

*Lacona *ist ein ziemlich junger Touristenort mit zahlreichen Campingpätzen und Residencen, aber ohne wirklich alten Ortkern und Geschäften wie in Marina di Campo, dort haben wir noch nie übernachtet, da auch nicht so viele Trails in den Ort führen. Ausflüge nach Marina di Campo über den Ps. Monumento (260m  ) oder Porto Azzurro / Capoliveri (auf ca. 170m Höhe) bedeuten von dort auch immer 4-Rad Kutsche. 

Hat also alles seine Vor- und Nachteile, kann Dir weiterhin die Gebiete von oben empfehlen und nach Vorlieben auswählen (Strandnähe, Supermärkte, Restaurants, Abendprogramm ...) :

● Lido Capoliveri - Morcone -Pareti - Innamorata (Westküste Calamita)
● Porto Azzurro - Mola - Naregno - Straccoligno (Ostküste Calamita)
● Rada Portoferraio - Schioparello - Magazzini

VG Burkhard


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Oktober 2021)

zum Thema Auto Nutzung
die Wege auf Elba sind trotz kurvenreichen Straßen erfreulich kurz und vieles erreicht man (in der Nebensaison) binnen 20-30 Minuten.
ich war in einem Hotel kurz vor Porto Azzurro, was sich als recht gute Ausgangsposition für die (Auto) Anfahrt zu vielen der Touren aus Burkhards Buch erwies.
Es waren letzte Woche einige Familien mit den Kids auf Fahrrädern unterwegs. Aber auf den Hauptrouten (SP xx) wäre mir das mit Kindern angesichts von LKW & Bus Verkehr, der ital. Fahrweise und den schmalen Straßen auf Dauer zu heikel. Ich will ja Urlaub machen und keinen Nervenkoller haben 
Aber ich bin auch eher der unentspannte Radfahrer auf der Straße, wenn möglich vermeide ich Straßenverkehr.
Jetzt in der Nachsaison war angenehm wenig los, wie das im Sommer aussieht wenn alle Hotels & Campingplätze voll sind mag ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Backwoods (28. Oktober 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Jetzt in der Nachsaison war angenehm wenig los, wie das im Sommer aussieht wenn alle Hotels & Campingplätze voll sind mag ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.


Die Straßen an sich gehen eigentlich in der Hauptsaison. Wir waren immer Ende August dort. Das Problem sind eher die Parkplätze. Ab 10 oder 11 Uhr ist an den schönen Stränden meist alles zugeparkt. Wir haben des wegen von Marina di Campo (Ville degli Ulivi) öfter mal den Bus genommen, um an die tollen Strände im Südwesten zu kommen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Oktober 2021)

Strände sahen letzte Woche eher so aus


----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2021)

Heute waren die Strände komplett leer, da stürmisch und nass von oben. 

Ich sitze gerade in unserem Camper in Lacona und habe diesen Thread wegen des miesen Wetters durchgearbeitet. Viel zu spät, wie ich erkennen muss.

In Lacona möchte ich Euch das Agriturismo Orti di Mare empfehlen. Tolle Plätze für Camper und nicht zu große Wohnmobile, nicht solche „Käfighaltung“, wie auf den anderen Plätzen, außerdem ganzjährig offen.

Ich habe auch einen wohl neuen, noch nicht eingezeichneten Trail entdeckt. Von der Ruine am GTE Richtung Monte S. Martino in Richtung Osten dem kleinen Pfad folgen. Aus dem anfänglich sehr flowigen S0 Trail wird bald ein S1 mit einigen Stellen, die ich als S2-S3 einstufen würde. Als kleine Feierabendrunde oder alternativen Abschluss von Touren sicher gut zu gebrauchen.

Edit: Eben mal abgefahren. Recht kurz, aber als Tourabschluß ganz lustig. Eher oben S1 und unten S2. Der Downhill etwas westlicher vom Mt. S. Martino nach Lacona ist jedenfalls interessanter.

Wir waren/sind das erste Mal auf Elba, aber kommen sicher wieder.

Zum Bike: Bin mit dem Freerider hier, werde beim nächsten Mal aber das G13 einpacken. Robuste Reifen waren bisher wichtiger, als massiver Federweg.


----------



## Burkhard (2. November 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich habe auch einen wohl neuen, noch nicht eingezeichneten Trail entdeckt. Von der Ruine am GTE Richtung Monte S. Martino in Richtung Osten dem kleinen Pfad folgen. Aus dem anfänglich sehr flowigen S0 Trail wird bald ein S1 mit einigen Stellen, die ich als S2-S3 einstufen würde. Als kleine Feierabendrunde oder alternativen Abschluss von Touren sicher gut zu gebrauchen.
> ...



Glaub ich nicht - Trail ist auf welcher Karte noch nicht eingezeichnet? 

Nach Deiner Beschreibung handelt es sich wohl um den "Molino a vento Trail" vom Kamm hinunter nach Lacona, er endet nach ca. 160 Tiefenmeter an einer verlassenen Hausruine und später kommt man unterhalb der kleinen Kirche "Madonna della Neve" vorbei ...


----------



## Burkhard (15. Februar 2022)

Wir haben nun den Drucktermin, der Elba Trailmaster erscheint im März rechtzeitig zur neuen Saison '22 - Hallejuha.  Ihr könnt ihn bis dahin zum Einführungspreis bestellen.

3 Qualitätskarten Maßstab 1:12500 doppelseitig + Detailkarten
TrackBook mit Beschreibungen und sortierter Bestenliste
88 SingleTracks mit GPS-Daten
alle Sentieri und MTB Trails der Insel
Der Bike-Guide mit den A2 Updates ist ebenso verfügbar.

Genaue Beschreibung auf *Mountainbike Elba*.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Februar 2022)

Das Bild ist spiegelverkehrt.


----------



## rzOne20 (16. Februar 2022)

Trailmaster <--> Bikeguide

Braucht man beides? Wo is den der Unterschied?

Des eine ist ein Buch zum Lesen ohne Karten aber mit kulinarischen Tipps und das andere sind "nur" Karten und Fakten?

Stimmt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burkhard (16. Februar 2022)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das Bild ist spiegelverkehrt.


-> Richtig, guter Blick fürs Easter Egg, ist aber so beabsichtigt!
Es gibt hier auch ein Elba-Trailvideo (nicht von mir), da sind komplette Sequenzen spiegelverkehrt. 
Kapelle rechts - Meer links - da stimmt doch was nicht, gell


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Februar 2022)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1421434
> 
> Wir haben nun den Drucktermin, der Elba Trailmaster erscheint dann Ende Februar rechtzeitig zur neuen Saison '22 - Hallejuha.  Ihr könnt ihn bis dahin zum Einführungspreis bestellen.
> 
> ...


Nur die 3 Karten mit gps tracks gibt's aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Burkhard (16. Februar 2022)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Nur die 3 Karten mit gps tracks gibt's aber nicht, oder?


Meinst Du das Set ohne Trackbook - was hätte das für einen Sinn/Bedeutung?

Oder das Kartenset (3 Karten inkl. Trackbook + GPS-Daten) OHNE den Bike-Guide A2 - ja natürlich!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Februar 2022)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Trailmaster <--> Bikeguide
> 
> Braucht man beides? Wo is den der Unterschied?
> 
> ...


ohne dass ich die Karten gesehen habe, würde ich sagen, die Karten sind die Ergänzung zum Buch
ich habe das Buch und die GPS Krümelspuren. Damit kommt man gut zu Recht, insbesondere wenn man das erste Mal dort ist.
Aber.... manchmal steht man unterwegs an interressant aussehenden Wegen und aus den normalen (online) Karten kann man nicht rauslesen wie das hinter der nächsten Ecke weitergeht. Das dann mit der neuen Karte abklären zu können finde ich gut. Wenn denn wie versprochen "alle" Wege drinnen sind


----------



## Burkhard (16. Februar 2022)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Trailmaster <--> Bikeguide
> Braucht man beides? Wo is den der Unterschied?
> Des eine ist ein Buch zum Lesen ohne Karten aber mit kulinarischen Tipps und das andere sind "nur" Karten und Fakten?
> Stimmt das?



Ja - stimmt und braucht's bei unterschiedlichen Ansprüchen!

*Bikeguide Buch MTB auf Elba     *
*


*​Auswahl an 20 vollständigen MTB Rund-Touren inkl. langen Textbeschreibungen, einfachen Tourenkarten, detailierten Roadbooks (altbacken, war Anforderung vom Verlag), Höhenprofilen, Varianten und genauen GPS-Tracks.
Es ist ein guter Mix aus leichten Aussichtstouren auf Schotter/Asphalt ohne Singletrails
(Tour01 Ronda Calamita) bis zu knackigen Freeride Trailtouren mit Shuttle Anfahrt (Tour20 Westcoast Freeride) enthalten.
Die meisten Touren im Guide sind inzwischen mit Updates und aktualisierte GPX Daten in der *Version A2* überarbeitet worden  und über die *Internetseite* bestellbar.
Schnuppern hier in der *PDF-Leseprobe*.


*TrailMaster Kartenset* 


 

​Ein Bikeguide in Buchform kann aufgrund der Textbeschreibung prinzipiell niemals alle wichtigen Wege präsentieren. Dafür sind großformatige Karten viel besser geeignet, das ist bekannt.

Die 3 TrailMaster Karten zeigen grundlegend alle (öffentlich nutzbaren) Wege:
  • Asphaltstraßen - Schotterstraßen ("Doubletracks") - schmale befestigte Fuß- / Radwege
  • Sentieri des CAI Elba (italienischer Alpenverein) / PNAT Nationalpark  (ab 2018 neu nummeriert)
  • alle einzelnen MTB-Singletrails (der lokalen Vereine, Gruppen etc.)

Im großen Maßstab 1:12500 (und ggf. Ausschnitten in 1:7500 / 1:5000) werden *alle Trails/Sentieri* mit Schwierigkeitsgraden durch deutlichen Farben sichtbar.
Ein / mehrere Singletrails ergeben dann komplette *SingleTrack* Abfahrten, die möglichst hoch starten und bergab (Richtung Meer) führen oder als Varianten zu anderen Tracks dienen.
Insgesamt sind nun 88 Singletracks im TrailMaster enthalten, auf den Karten markiert, mit allen relvanten Daten im TrackBook beschrieben und als GPX-Tracks geliefert.

*Höhenverläufe *können leicht aus den Höhenpunkten auf den Karten abgeleitet oder durch die genauen GPX-Tracks inkl. Wegpunkten dargestellt werden.




_D11 Miniera Calamita Supertrails - Höhenprofil aus GPX-Datei_

Natürlich können mit den detailierten Karten auch beliebig andere Outdoortouren zusammen gestellt werden! Genau das geht halt mit einem Bike-Guide nicht!

*Kartenvergleich *
hier mal der Vergleich zwischen einer gängigen 1:50000 (Tourenkarte/Wanderkarte)
und der TM 1:12500 Karte.

Leider dürfen wegen Copyright hier keine anderen Outdoorkarten gepostet werden,
können aber online verglichen werden.





_ Bike-Guide  Tour03 - Tourkarte Ausschnitt - Maßstab ca. 1:50000   1cm = 500m_





_TrailMaster - Gebiet D1  Ausschnitt - Maßstab  1:12500    1cm = 125m_

Trailbiker, was willst Du mehr!


----------



## hasardeur (16. Februar 2022)

Burkhard schrieb:


> -> Richtig, guter Blick fürs Easter Egg, ist aber so beabsichtigt!
> Es gibt hier auch ein Elba-Trailvideo (nicht von mir), da sind komplette Sequenzen spiegelverkehrt.
> Kapelle rechts - Meer links - da stimmt doch was nicht, gell


Ganz ehrlich? Ich verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht. Bildaufbau? Bei mir löst das immer einen verminderten Qualitätseindruck aus. Wer Ahnung von der Materie hat, weiß, dass Bremsen links montiert sind und da ein LV 601 abgebildet ist. Also erweckt das Bild schnell den Eindruck, dass da jemand einen Markt bedienen will, den er nicht wirklich kennt.
Nicht falsch verstehen, jeder hier weiß, dass das hier nicht zutrifft, aber wissen das auch die potentiellen Käufer?


----------



## Burkhard (16. Februar 2022)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht. Bildaufbau? Bei mir löst das immer einen verminderten Qualitätseindruck aus. Wer Ahnung von der Materie hat, weiß, dass Bremsen links montiert sind und da ein LV 601 abgebildet ist. Also erweckt das Bild schnell den Eindruck, dass da jemand einen Markt bedienen will, den er nicht wirklich kennt.
> Nicht falsch verstehen, jeder hier weiß, dass das hier nicht zutrifft, aber wissen das auch die potentiellen Käufer?


Sinn ist einfach das schöne Küstenpanorama und der nach rechts fahrende Biker, nicht unbedingt das LV601.
Die Bremsen befinden sich immer rückwärts gerichtet am Rad, daran erkennt man in der Seitenansicht nicht das seitenverkehrte Bild - eher an den Schriftzügen ...
Ich sollte nicht so scharfe hochauflösende Bilder posten, im Druck wird man's nicht erkennen.


----------



## Cannondaler1965 (17. Februar 2022)

@Burkhard
Kann man auch nur die gpx tracks der 88 singletracks kaufen?


----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2022)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wer Ahnung von der Materie hat, weiß, dass Bremsen links montiert sind


Ich habe Wissen von der Materie und an allen meinen Rädern ist die vordere Bremse rechts, und nun? Nur weil ein Bild aus optischen Gründen seitenverkehrt ist, die Qualität eines Buches anzuzweifeln ist reichlich schräg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (18. Februar 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich habe Wissen von der Materie und an allen meinen Rädern ist die vordere Bremse rechts, und nun? Nur weil ein Bild aus optischen Gründen seitenverkehrt ist, die Qualität eines Buches anzuzweifeln ist reichlich schräg.



Es geht um die Sättel,nicht um die Griffe,denke ich....


----------



## Burkhard (10. März 2022)

Cannondaler1965 schrieb:


> @Burkhard
> Kann man auch nur die gpx tracks der 88 singletracks kaufen?


Wohl nicht, wie können einzig aus den GPX Tracks z.B. Schwierigkeitsgrade, Wegtypen (SingleTrail, Schotterpiste...) , Umfeld, Anfahrt etc. entnommen werden?
Gerade die detailierten Karten und die Beschreibungen im TrackBook sollen die richtige Wahl und Orientierung ermöglichen.


----------



## wachna (29. März 2022)

Hi zusammen, 
ich werde voraussichtlich über Ostern solo auf Elba sein. Falls wer Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour hat, gerne melden.
LG
Micha


----------



## Burkhard (5. April 2022)

*Elba TrailMaster Kartenset & TrackBook*








Endlich sind die Elba TrailMaps verfügbar - rechtzeitig zur neuen Saison,
Finale des sehr langen und umfangreichen GIS Outdoor Projektes.


Es war auch extrem spannend, zu ersten Mal die gedruckten Papierkarten in den Händen zu halten.
Hier die unbeschnittenen ungefalteten Karten - letzte Freigabe vor Endbearbeitung und Versand:


----------



## gregor_manke (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo an alle Elba Experten,
Gibt es irgendwo auf Elba einen guten Bikeverleih? ich wäre auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen All Mountain/Enduro, was gepflegt und dem Gelände gewachsen ist (und idealerweise auch nicht-elektrisch)? Wo in Elba ist egal. 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,
Gregor


----------



## Burkhard (24. Juni 2022)

Wende Dich an

*Bike Center Elba*
Ripalte / Capoliveri

*Elba    MTB*
Lacona

Die haben vielleicht passende Bikes. für Dich 
Kontakt auf meiner Seite:  








						Aktuell
					

TrailMaster Karten - Meinungen & Erfahrungen



					www.bike-guide-elba.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxs87 (1. Oktober 2022)

Hast du was Passendes ausleihen können?


----------



## raceratbikes (2. Oktober 2022)

klar gibts dort was zum ausleihen. Der Schuppen hat auch eine Webside


			Rent Elba Bike - Noleggio Mountain Bike e Citibike all'Isola d'Elba
		

Und in Marina di Campo und Portoferraio gibts auch noch welche.


----------



## maxs87 (2. Oktober 2022)

Is im November noch ratsam, auf Elba zu biken? 
Hab noch an Mobylines Gutschein, der nur noch für des Jahr gültig ist...
Denke zu der Jahreszeit wird man auch spontan ne Fähre und Unterkunft finden/bekommen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Oktober 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Is im November noch ratsam, auf Elba zu biken?
> Hab noch an Mobylines Gutschein, der nur noch für des Jahr gültig ist...
> Denke zu der Jahreszeit wird man auch spontan ne Fähre und Unterkunft finden/bekommen.


ich "plane" aktuell mit der letzten Oktober Woche
Ich behalte den Wetterbericht im Auge und dann wird spontan entscheiden.
Letztes Jahr war es überhaupt kein Problem eine Fähre zu bekommen. (da war es die vorletzte Oktober Woche). Einfach auf die nächste Fähre rauf die kam, die war weder hin noch zurück wirklich voll. 
Allerdings gehen viele Hotels & Restaurants im Laufe des Oktobers in die Winterpause.


----------



## maxs87 (2. Oktober 2022)

Denke wir planen eher in Richtung Fewo. Dann brauchen wir nur nen Supermarkt.  Fährst du au zum Biken?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Oktober 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Supermarkt


lässt sich finden



maxs87 schrieb:


> Fährst du au zum Biken?


ich verstehe die Frage nicht!  

bei der Fewo würde ich schauen, dass ne Heizung oder zumindest ein Holzofen o.ä. drinnen ist. Das kann Nachts schon recht kalt werden


----------



## maxs87 (2. Oktober 2022)

Dumme Frage von mir... 

Du warst schon öfters so wie es sich anhört?

Bei dem oben verlinkten Bikeverleih gibt's glaub i keine Fullys (ohne E). Muss i mi noch umschauen. Fahren wenn dann zu 4., hab aber nur Platz für 2 Bikes. Insofern müssen wir no 2 vor Ort ausleihen.

Und danke für den Heizungstipp - vielleicht finden wir sogar iwas mit Whirlpool/Sauna. 

Grüße


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Oktober 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Du warst schon öfters so wie es sich anhört?


dort tatsächlich nur einmal letztes Jahr
bin aber ziemlich angefixed, die Insel ist toll



maxs87 schrieb:


> Insofern müssen wir no 2 vor Ort ausleihen.


da vermute ich, dass es im November schwierig wird
die Saison ist da komplett vorbei, viele Touristendinge sind schlicht zu, das ist am Gardasee oder in der Toskana schon so, auf Elba sind die wahrscheinlich schon alle im Winterschlaf 
ich pers. würde eine Möglichkeit für die Mitnahme von 4 Bikes suchen. Ich habe aber auch mit Leihbikes, egal wo, nur wenig gute Erfahrungen gemacht. (löbliche Ausnahme: Liteville Testcenter Torbole, Gardasee) 
Ich fahre gerade im unbekannten Terrain gerne mein eigenes Material von dem ich weiß, dass es i.O. ist und ich mich darauf verlassen kann.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Oktober 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Dumme Frage von mir...
> 
> Du warst schon öfters so wie es sich anhört?
> 
> ...


Frag mal bei den Jungs & Mädels vom Elba Trail Area nach (Facebook). Ein Pärchen von denen hat einen Bikeladen. Die bauen und fahren übrigens auch außerhalb der Touristiksaison...
In den größeren Städten sollte sich problemlos eine passende Wohnung finden lassen. Auf Elba wohnen auch richtige Menschen, die da ganzjährig leben und arbeiten


----------



## raceratbikes (5. Oktober 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Dumme Frage von mir...
> 
> Du warst schon öfters so wie es sich anhört?
> 
> ...


Ich bin die nächsten Tage unten. Wenn du möchtest, kann ich, wenigstens bei denen in Portoferraio, nachfragen.
Neben verschiedenen Verleihen, welche aber mit Sonntag alle schliessen, gibts in Portoferraio zwei Shops, und wenn ich mich recht erinnere verleihen die auch Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

